# Ann Romney sued for selling lame horse she abused to make perform.



## Little Wing (Aug 25, 2012)

[h=1]Ann Romney's High Horse[/h] 	

*Super Hit had Butorphanol, Delomidine, Romifidine, and Xylatine in  its system at the time of his sale, according to court documents.*  Testified an expert: ?In my 38 years of practice, I have never come  across a drug screen such as this where the horse has been administered  so many different medications at the same time.? 		   		

Now there is a horse named Super Hit.

In 2008, the Romneys sold a horse named Super Hit for $125,000. The  horse was subsequently found to be lame and unable to perform dressage.  Dr. Steven Soule, veterinarian for the U.S. Equestrian Team, was  consulted. He found that Super Hit, at  the time he was sold, had been drugged with a staggering amount of  painkillers - more than he had ever seen given to a horse in 38-years of  practice.

 Super Hit's new owners sued Ann Romney, her trainers  and her vet. The case was settled out of court last September. The  Romney campaign called the case "frivolous," but refused to allow the LA  Times to interview the Romneys, their trainers, or their vet. The LA  Times also reports that Romney's lawyers have sought to keep the case  out of the public eye by trying to get the attorney of Super Hit's new  owners to sign a confidentiality agreement. 

 The Romneys  continue their relationship with the same trainers under whom Super Hit  was given a staggering amount of painkillers so that he could be forced  to continue performing.

 Sources:  
 Buzzfeed: Ann Romney's High Horse

 LA Times: On a trail of her own - Page 2 - Los Angeles Times


Dressage Horse Abuse

 If you own, ride or train a dressage horse that gets lame from his work, you should be downright embarrassed and ashamed of yourself. Don't blame the trainer or the rider; you own the horse and only you are responsible!

stupid bitch


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 25, 2012)

Ann Romney







Ann Romney, as some of you may know, is in to horses and the sport of  dressage. She has a horse headed to the Olympics this year, but before  her current horse, Rafalca, there was Super Hit. And last year, she was sued for fraud over Super Hit.
She  and her trainers, Jan and Amy Ebeling, sold Super Hit to Catherine  Norris, and during the pre-sale examination of the horse, it was found  that *Super Hit was massively drugged up with four pain killers in her system.* It was alleged by Norris that Romney and the Eberlings drugged *the horse to cover the fact that the horse was incapable of preforming dressage, due to a chronic joint injury* that resulted in several bouts of lameness between 2003 and 2008.
The veterinarian examining the records  of Super Hit was seemingly shocked by what he found. Three of the drugs  found in Super Hit?s system were Butorphanol, Delomidine, Romifidine,  and Xylatine, three of which were sedative pain killers, and the other  of which was a narcotic pain killer:


----------



## troubador (Aug 25, 2012)

Wow, another thing I don't give a shit about. You're raking it up aren't you?


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 25, 2012)

don't even have to look. a friend of mine runs a horse sanctuary and i used to run a boarding stables. if it doesn't interest you move on to the next thread. my take is how can you be that stinkin rich and drug the fuck out of a poor horse to sell him for dressage when he's incapable of doing it any longer. Ann Romney is a pos.


----------



## Swiper (Aug 25, 2012)

I just got word PETA is gonna endorse Romney at the GOP convention.


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 25, 2012)

i wouldn't doubt it. not many organizations kill more animals that PETA does.


----------



## ctr10 (Aug 26, 2012)

Ann sounds like a real shithead


----------



## FUZO (Aug 26, 2012)

Go romney ryan and ann


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Aug 26, 2012)

Wel.....  I heard that Obama murdered a kitten once!  Seriously, words out that he's a kitten murderer and so far, he hasn't been able to disprove it!

Being such a rich and greedy fat cat who built a successful business, we know Romney can't be half as competent as a guy who was once a community organizer.  So, why are sold on Obama?  Is it because he ended the wars, the fact that he's cut the deficit in half by the end of his first term, or the fact that unemployment is so much lower now than 4 years ago?


----------



## Swiper (Aug 26, 2012)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Wel.....  I heard that Obama murdered a kitten once! ?



not true, he only murders  American citizen with drone strikes.


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 26, 2012)

it's not hearsay, there are court documents proving this and testimony of  Dr. Steven Soule, veterinarian for the U.S. Equestrian Team. it's a fact. it's also a fact they still use the same horse trainer for the horse they use for dressage now. so drugging the fuck out of a horse so it can perform things it's not actually physically capable of doing is ok with them. 

pick your poison. i'm not supporting this family of inhuman losers.


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 26, 2012)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Wel.....  I heard that Obama murdered a kitten once!  Seriously, words out that he's a kitten murderer and so far, he hasn't been able to disprove it!
> 
> Being such a rich and greedy fat cat who built a successful business, we know Romney can't be half as competent as a guy who was once a community organizer.  So, why are sold on Obama?  Is it because he ended the wars, the fact that he's cut the deficit in half by the end of his first term, or the fact that unemployment is so much lower now than 4 years ago?



i'm not any worse off than i was 4 years ago. not one fucking bit in any way. my taxes don't cripple me. if Romney has his way that will change and taking care of the poor in my community will be on the shoulders of us citizens that don't want to see them starve. we will have to take up the slack of all the whiney bitches crying cuz a few dollars of their taxes go to hungry kids.


----------



## SFW (Aug 26, 2012)

*Old nag posting about lame horse =*


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 26, 2012)

i see your ass is still sore.


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 26, 2012)

SFW said:


>



reported. personal attacks do not belong in open chat. and we do not need a mod that acts like eddie.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Aug 26, 2012)

great thread LW


----------



## Bowden (Aug 26, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> reported. personal attacks do not belong in open chat. and we do not need a mod that acts like eddie.



Jesus.
You are so sensitive that you consider that lamed assed pic and old nag comment a personal attack?
I thought that you were made of tougher stuff than that.
Common.
You are better than that LW.


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 26, 2012)

he is a mod here. he should not be dragging a personal vendetta into open chat and it's not the pic it's the comment above it. the pic is fine.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Aug 26, 2012)

was clearly a personal attack


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 26, 2012)

yes it was personal. the cancer bs was bad enough. he should not be a mod here.


----------



## Bowden (Aug 26, 2012)

Well hell.
Whatever.
I was neg repped by a mod here for a smart assed sarcastic BS post I made in anything goes.
I didn't get all pissy about it and start a so and so is a crap mod and should be replaced over it thread.
LOL, after I noticed the neg rep I self reported myself for the post.


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 26, 2012)

anyway back to the subject. 

at one point in time my first husband and i ran a boarding stables. drugging a horse so the can perform oblivious to their pain is a heinous thing to do. as bodybuilders i know each and every one of you know healing from an injury is important.


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 26, 2012)

DBowden said:


> Well hell.
> Whatever.
> I was neg repped by a mod here for a smart assed sarcastic BS post I made in anything goes.
> I didn't get all pissy about it and start a so and so is a crap mod and should be replaced over it thread.
> LOL, after I noticed the neg rep I self reported myself for the post.



this is a lot deeper than a few neg reps and a lot more personal. it's a creep harassing a woman cuz he can't let shit go.


----------



## Bowden (Aug 26, 2012)

LW,
You know that you are not a cancer ridden old hag.
You know that you are a mature very attractive woman with like as you worded it 'stupendous boobs' a combination package that has as you posted dudes half your age wanting to have sex with you.
Why do you care if some mod thinks you are a old hag.


----------



## Bowden (Aug 26, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> this is a lot deeper than a few neg reps and a lot more personal. it's a creep harassing a woman cuz he can't let shit go.



Ah screw em.
Internet boards are mostly full of BS anyway.


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 26, 2012)

another member that was really cool left over all the who gets to be a mod here bs. he was funny and even negged me for shits and giggles sometimes but in pms was very personable and interesting. sucks to see someone so undeserving have a coveted position when he can't even rise above eddies behavior.


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 26, 2012)

Anyway.... the public is supposed to have so much sympathy for Ann riding to help her MS. The treatment of this horse and prior horse shows it's just business and it's misrepresented as Ann's horse. It's a small business they take deductions for. 


Daily Kos: Romney Took $77,000 Tax Deduction For His Dancing Horse

 Romney's 1/3 ownership of the dancing horse gave rise to a $77,000.00  Tax Deduction -- at a time when America is paying its Debt on Two Wars I  don't think Americans should be *subsidizing Romney's*, apparently, *very needy horse*.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Aug 26, 2012)

Well, people take performance enhancing drugs all the time in order to win in competitive sports.  If you have a show horse, why wouldn't you do the same to helpl your horse succeed?  I see no harm.  It's not like she was torturing it.  She prevented it from feeling pain during dressage.


----------



## Swiper (Aug 26, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> Anyway.... the public is supposed to have so much sympathy for Ann riding to help her MS.
> 
> 
> Daily Kos: Romney Took $77,000 Tax Deduction For His Dancing Horse
> ...



I think anyone who wants to give the govt more of their money has serious mental issues.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Aug 26, 2012)

SFW said:


>



Repped!


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 26, 2012)

i've helped rehab horses that were drugged to perform when they really shouldn't have. it is torture. 

And the doped up horse in question was the Romney's trying to cheat a buyer by hiding an injury... I think it's relevant character evidence.

drugging a horse is not a matter of no harm no foul and it's not just horse that get injured.

and it wasn't just a little pain killer

*United States Equestrian Team veterinarian wrote, "In my 38 years of  practice, I have never come across a drug screen such as this where the  horse has been administered so many different medications at the same  time."*


 "I don't give a fuck if it hurts do it anyway" is what i expect my taxes to feel like under Romney's "reign."

http://www.nytimes.com/2012/03/25/us/death-and-disarray-at-americas-racetracks.html?_r=3&hp


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 26, 2012)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Well, people take performance enhancing drugs all the time in order to win in competitive sports.  If you have a show horse, why wouldn't you do the same to helpl your horse succeed?  I see no harm.  It's not like she was torturing it.  She prevented it from feeling pain during dressage.



it was doped prior to a sale to hide the fact it was no good for dressage anymore because she made it lame doping it thru performances for years. it was fraud.

just like the fraud they want to perpetrate on a grand scale to the middle class.


----------



## teezhay (Aug 26, 2012)

With all due respect, who the fuck cares? The answer is easy: nobody who already intends to vote for Mitt Romney. The people out there who are voting for Romney won't be persuaded not to do so by stories about his wife treating a horse poorly. And casting a brighter light on this doesn't really contribute anything of substance to our national discourse.

Instead, let's talk about the fact that Romney's only experience in public sector work involved a single term as governor of Massachusetts in which he made higher education less accessible, supported an individual mandate knowing it would cover abortions (albeit due to a court ruling ~20 years prior; abortion was not part of the bill), vetoed the state legislature's effort to raise the minimum wage deeming $8/hour "_excessive_,"  and vetoed another bill that would have made in-state tuition rates available to certain illegal immigrants with Massachusetts high school diplomas _while at the same time employing undocumented immigrant workers to landscape his home_. Oh, and if you think it's possible he just didn't know about it, that's not the case. The public had already been made aware of this tidbit a year beforehand, and Romney only stopped hiring these landscapers _after being caught for the second time_.

But let's discuss his "crown jewel" achievement; amassing an enormous net worth with Bain Capital. Why aren't we talking about the fact that he managed to accomplish that by splicing up companies, burdening them with maximal debt, pushing them into bankruptcy, and forcing the the taxpayers to foot the bill? *Essentially* *defrauding the federal government is the extent to which he has "business experience."* And now he wants to run the entire executive branch? It's a joke, and a bad one at that. 

And what about his actual plans for a Romney presidency? Well, his Medicare plan has seemingly arbitrary age cut-offs that already pose an imminent threat to the coverage of married couples. He fancies himself a "dollars and cents" minded individual, yet his budget doesn't even add up mathematically. And consider the irony of a "fiscal conservative" who can't seem to comprehend the concept of "savings." And of course, there's the fact that he wants to push scare tactics about Social Security and Medicare being unsustainable, yet his plan is to worsen the failed tax policy that has already drained the federal government of $2.5 trillion in revenue over a single decade. And do you think the government is just going to tighten up their belt and function on less revenue? No. Budgets are always growing. That money will need to come from somewhere, just as it has the past 10 years. That "somewhere" will continue to be the segments of the population that can LEAST afford their tax burden.

Romney and his GOP lackeys are the first to call out an opponent for being "unpatriotic." Yet when it comes time to put their finances on the line to help support the country that made the freedoms and liberties they enjoy possible in the first place, they flee to the Cayman Islands and let someone else take their place. A Romney presidency wouldn't just be bad, it would be a complete catastrofuck for anyone who isn't in his club. And that's not because his wife abused a horse, it's because Mitt Romney's policies are derivative of fantasy, and he has no clue what the fuck he's doing.


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 26, 2012)

great points, a lot of which have been mentioned but you're right... for the most part people's minds are made up.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Aug 26, 2012)

Mrs. Romney drugged a horse


therefore im not going to vote for Mitt romney for president of the US


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Aug 26, 2012)

Obama

In his biography of Barack Obama, David Mendell writes about Obama?s life as a ?secret smoker? and how he ?went to great lengths to conceal the habit.? But what about Obama?s secret political life? It turns out that Obama?s childhood mentor, Frank Marshall Davis, was a communist.In his books, Obama admits attending ?socialist conferences? and coming into contact with Marxist literature. But he ridicules the charge of being a ?hard-core academic Marxist,? which was made by his colorful and outspoken 2004 U.S. Senate opponent, Republican Alan Keyes.
However, through Frank Marshall Davis, Obama had an admitted relationship with someone who was publicly identified as a member of the Communist Party USA CPUSA). The record shows that Obama was in Hawaii from 1971-1979, where, at some point in time, he developed a close relationship, almost like a son, with Davis, listening to his ?poetry? and getting  advice on his career path. But Obama, in his book, _Dreams From My Father,_refers to him repeatedly as just ?Frank.?
The reason is apparent: Davis was a known communist who belonged to a party subservient to the Soviet Union. In fact, the 1951 report of the Commission on Subversive Activities to the Legislature of the Territory of Hawaii identified him as a CPUSA member. What?s more, anti-communist congressional committees, including the House Un-American Activities Committee (HUAC), accused Davis of involvement in several communist-front organizations.


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 26, 2012)

i know all this, hence the comment, "pick your poison"


----------



## bio-chem (Aug 26, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> Anyway.... the public is supposed to have so much sympathy for Ann riding to help her MS. The treatment of this horse and prior horse shows it's just business and it's misrepresented as Ann's horse. It's a small business they take deductions for.
> 
> 
> Daily Kos: Romney Took $77,000 Tax Deduction For His Dancing Horse
> ...



So let me get this straight. you have a problem with a man who paid 3.2 million in taxes last year because he took a legal deduction? I must assume that you don't take ALL of your legal available tax deductions because as you've stated your taxes don't cripple you. Out of the goodness of your heart i'm sure you voluntarily pay more than your legal tax liability because of your love of our country and your desire to see your money go to those less fortunate than yourself. which of course is where our tax money goes. 

a tax deduction is not a subsidy of anything. you need to stop being naive here. I've always been impressed with you previously, but your recent sustained vitriol towards the romney's, especially Ann shows a huge lack of class on your part.


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 26, 2012)

out of the goodness of my heart i go above and beyond to help the poor in my community and that, sadly, includes homeless children. i fear that need getting worse and our shelters and food banks flooded with people Romney supporters would just as soon see starve.


----------



## bio-chem (Aug 26, 2012)

Blows me away how many people think that it makes sense to complain about how much in taxes the wealthy pay. 3.2 million in taxes. to me that's a staggering figure. no matter how much i make I want to pay less and am willing to do anything legal to pay less. I also fully support any out there who do anything legal to do the same thing. 

Even if we took every millionaire out there and made them pay a flat 30% with no deductions, took all the corporations out there and make them pay 30% it would not touch the deficit we are racking up. the answer is to cut spending. i don't believe either side is truly interested in cutting spending, but that's what we need to do. we need to cut back. it sucks. no one wants to be the one who says we can't fully pay for programs out there, but the truth is we can't.


----------



## bio-chem (Aug 26, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> out of the goodness of my heart i go above and beyond to help the poor in my community and that, sadly, includes homeless children. i fear that need getting worse and our shelters and food banks flooded with people Romney supporters would just as soon see starve.



I asked if you pay more in taxes than is your liability. something you expect Romney to do. hypocritical to expect someone to do something you yourself won't do.

Romney's charitable contributions are well documented. Romney charitable giving has outpaced Obama

You are making a gross assumption about Romney supporters there that is without basis, and ridiculous. COMMON CENTS: VP Joe Biden and the Liberal vs Conservative Charity Gap:


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 26, 2012)

we need to do a lot of things no one is paying attention to. 

it blows me away people think the poor can just get pushed off the welfare roles with no jobs to even go to and it won't just be people like me trying to make sure their kids don't starve. that they have a warm place to sleep when minimum wage won't pay for a decent place to live in any city in the US. the burden of caring for the poor will still be there only it will depend on the charity of individual citizens. a few shoulders instead of many. i'd rather not pay taxes for a lot of stupid crap it goes to but they are not offering to reduce the right spending. i have to pay to feed pedophiles and rapists, i have to pay to teach chinese hookers to drink responsibly... 

people are acting like they honestly think the Romney's are going to put money back in their pockets that used to go to welfare. part of me is starting to hope they win just so i can see what their supporters have to say 4 years from now.


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 26, 2012)

bio-chem said:


> I asked if you pay more in taxes than is your liability. something you expect Romney to do. hypocritical to expect someone to do something you yourself won't do.
> 
> Romney's charitable contributions are well documented. Romney charitable giving has outpaced Obama
> 
> You are making a gross assumption about Romney supporters there that is without basis, and ridiculous. COMMON CENTS: VP Joe Biden and the Liberal vs Conservative Charity Gap:



i do not take every deduction i could no. some are perfectly legal but still ridiculous.


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 26, 2012)

if you record and itemize each donation of money or goods you give to charity you can deduct it. i don't do this, i never have, but if Romney wins i will start because the burden is going to get huge.


----------



## bio-chem (Aug 26, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> if you record and itemize each donation of money or goods you give to charity you can deduct it. i don't do this, i never have, but if Romney wins i will start because the burden is going to get huge.



you can itemize if it reaches a certain amount. many times itemizing wouldn't be beneficial in the long run and that's why people chose not to do it. I don't think any of Romney's supporters think that he is going to put money back in their pockets. Has romney said that he is going to lower every ones tax burden? I think Romney supporters think that Obama has done a shitty job the last 3 years, and doesn't deserve more. I think they believe they would rather entrust the economy to someone who actually knows a thing about it having worked in the private sector (something President Obama doesn't know about) 

I doubt either way who we elect is going to do more than spend money on other programs and rack up more debt. I personally prefer conservative programs to liberal programs, but for me it comes down to judges. i prefer president Bush appointees over president obama appointees. therefore i'll go with Romney over Obama.   

I want the government out of caring for the needy and poor. the government does a piss poor job of it. that responsibility belongs in the hands of the communities and it's citizens. I would much rather my money was mine to chose which charities i donate my time and money to.


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 26, 2012)

i'd like to propose a new meaning to the word Romney... to ferret out every possible dime i can get away with not paying in taxes so i can feed the hungry child my country no longer gives a rat's ass about. 

i think it would be lovely to let citizens care for the needy and poor but it's just going to be overwhelming to impossible in many areas.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Aug 26, 2012)

Poverty and famine is the earth's natural means of thinning the herd so that the world doesn't become overpopulated and the gene pool is improved over time.  It's not always a bad thing and I don't believe we need to be using our tax dollars to work against mother nature.


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 26, 2012)

you really think people are just going to lay down and die? get ready for an increase in violent crime... i'm thinking the tate murders are going to look like chump change. 

Eat The Rich
There's only one thing that they are good for
Eat The Rich
Take one bite now - come back for more
Eat The Rich
I gotta get this off my chest
Eat The Rich
Take one bite now - spit out the rest



i have nothing really against the rich but i predict it's going to get like this...


----------



## bio-chem (Aug 26, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> i'd like to propose a new meaning to the word Romney... to ferret out every possible dime i can get away with not paying in taxes so i can feed the hungry child my country no longer gives a rat's ass about.
> 
> i think it would be lovely to let citizens care for the needy and poor but it's just going to be overwhelming to impossible in many areas.



If you think Obama doesn't take every exemption that he is entitled to then you're hopeless. Your term for Romney (which i consider utterly bogus as he doesn't do anything different from any other normal american) could easily be given to all of us. And you seem to be forgetting that Romney donates a considerable amount of money to charity unlike Obama, and most of Americans. 

With being on such a kick about helping the needy i would have figured you would be a proponent of Romney considering his charitable donations compared to his cross-party counterpart who he is running against.


----------



## bio-chem (Aug 26, 2012)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Poverty and famine is the earth's natural means of thinning the herd so that the world doesn't become overpopulated and the gene pool is improved over time.  It's not always a bad thing and I don't believe we need to be using our tax dollars to work against mother nature.



Social Darwinism is a joke. everyone of us knows retards and fuck ups with large families while the well off and intelligent don't even replace themselves. if Darwinism was true then the human race would have peaked a hundred years ago during Edison's time and we would be on the downward slope back towards the days of fred flinstone


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 26, 2012)

Candidate Romney more generous than Obama, Biden | WashingtonExaminer.com


----------



## bio-chem (Aug 26, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> Candidate Romney more generous than Obama, Biden | WashingtonExaminer.com



Welcome to the dark side


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 26, 2012)

Pointing out that his donation of  $1,525,000 to the church reflected on  his 2010 return was* a mere 7 percent *of the $21,646,507 million in  adjusted gross income reported, Nevada political blogger Justin McAffee calculates  that if ?he made the same amount of income he reported in his 2010 tax  return, every year for the past ten years . . . he would have made over  $200 million,? and, if the percentage was consistently as low as  in  2010, Romney may have ?shortchanged the Mormon Church out of $6  million.?


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 26, 2012)

if you talk percentages he's not such a big giver and it's probably the fact he should have given more that's making him sit so tight on the tax returns. 

 	As President, Obama has raised his charitable giving considerably. In  2010, the Obamas donated $245,075 to charities, or 14.2 percent of their  adjusted gross income of $1.7 million.


i'm really just concerned with my community. the jobs just are not here and some of my clients are the working poor. if they get fucked, i get fucked.


----------



## bio-chem (Aug 26, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> if you talk percentages he's not such a big giver and it's probably the fact he should have given more that's making him sit so tight on the tax returns.
> 
> As President, Obama has raised his charitable giving considerably. In  2010, the Obamas donated $245,075 to charities, or 14.2 percent of their  adjusted gross income of $1.7 million.
> 
> ...



So Obama had to raise his charitable contribution just to get to what Romney was already doing? yet romney should have given more? 14% is pretty signifigant, or it isn't? im not going to sit and judge a man who has consistently donated millions of dollars to charity and say it's not enough. seems really bogus to me for anyone to pull a stunt like that.

It's also hard to say that Romney has shortchanged the mormon church when it is a donation. how can you shortchange a donation? his donations are between him and God. I don't think anyone of us is in a position to sit in judgment on him over that except God. It has also been well documented the donations he has given to his foundation. The Tyler foundation, which also donates to the LDS church. comprising the other 3%


----------



## hoyle21 (Aug 26, 2012)

My understanding is that Mormons must give 10% to remain in good standing with the church.

Non of this means shit to me though.   There are more than enough reasons to not vote for Romney, no need to nitpick this shit.


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 26, 2012)

Romney gave a huge amount there is no denying that the amount is staggering but i think he's hiding that it was not what his church required him to give. You either tithe honestly or you don't.


----------



## NVRBDR (Aug 26, 2012)

you either tithe honestly or not at all? that's an interesting point of view. I can't speak for LDS church because I haven't studied it, nor do I care to, but I am curious, do you tithe 10%?

"the Bible" is crystal clear, "new testament giving" is all you have, it's a heart condition, not an exact amount or a percentage. Jesus scolded the "religious folk and their perfect 10% tithe" because their hearts were not in it, it was law for them. God clearly says He loves a cheerful giver, or it profits you nothing. 

There are so many reason not to vote Obama, first one that comes to mind right now, "He thinks government involvement is _the answer for our Countries issues"
_On the other hand, I estimate Romney to be less intrusive than Obama, not sue any states (AZ) for protecting themselves, move forward with repealing obamacare, and possibly spend less then Obama. I guess we'll see... my 2 cents.


----------



## hoyle21 (Aug 26, 2012)

Tithe literally means 10%


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 26, 2012)

Jimmyusa said:


> you either tithe honestly or not at all? that's an interesting point of view. I can't speak for LDS church because I haven't studied it, nor do I care to, but I am curious, do you tithe 10%?
> 
> "the Bible" is crystal clear, "new testament giving" is all you have, it's a heart condition, not an exact amount or a percentage. Jesus scolded the "religious folk and their perfect 10% tithe" because their hearts were not in it, it was law for them. God clearly says He loves a cheerful giver, or it profits you nothing.
> 
> ...



i give all i can with a glad heart.

 i think the Romney's can be seen for what the are at heart by the simple fact they tried to sell a lame horse for far more than it's value by drugging the poor beast to the extent the vet had seen nothing like it in 38 years. not many of us poorer folks would stoop that low.

 i think the lambs will find out these are not wolves you want to lie down with.


----------



## bio-chem (Aug 26, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> Romney gave a huge amount there is no denying that the amount is staggering but i think he's hiding that it was not what his church required him to give. You either tithe honestly or you don't.



Hiding that it wasn't what his church required to give? WTF? you quoted the exact numbers of what he claimed was his income, as well as what was donated to the church in tithing! how is anything being hidden? you're contradictions astonish me right now. the numbers you posted show he paid what, 7% directly to the church? that's what i've read as well from many other sources. showing that nothing is being hidden at all as it is public knowledge. Every other source i've seen as well also shows that the Tyler foundation which he directly controls and also gives money to in order to support directly donated as well to the LDS church composing the other 3%.
 I don't understand such staggering numbers when it comes to moving that much money around from and to multiple sources. that's why i'm sure he has a pretty impressive set of lawyers and accountants to ensure he does things legally. I can't believe people would sit there in judgement on another man regarding his tithe when that is between him and God. I understand that because he is a public figure these numbers are a matter of public knowledge, but damn to sit in judgement on another man over a tithe when one doesn't pay a tithe themselves? WOW. The only person Mitt is accountable to ultimately is his Christ. temporally he, like all mormons report directly to their bishop in private, and that's how it should be.


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 26, 2012)

his father set a precedent to be forthcoming in presenting your tax returns as a matter of asking the voters for their trust. if they have nothing to hide why do they say it would give the opposing party ammunition? if he wants to be our President, he needs to report to us now not just christ.


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 26, 2012)

the difference between legal and ethical is kinda fuzzy given the power the rich have to lobby for loopholes.


----------



## bio-chem (Aug 26, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> his father set a precedent to be forthcoming in presenting your tax returns as a matter of asking the voters for their trust. if they have nothing to hide why do they say it would give the opposing party ammunition? if he wants to be our President, he needs to report to us now not just christ.



You yourself reported his numbers. What more do you want? He isn't hiding anything, you saw what numbers he's paid. he has released everything required by law. people who want more are being led away from things of importance in this political race, and getting lost in political fluff. I'm blown away that you are one of them LW.  this is on par with the birther movement against President Obama.


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 26, 2012)

you really think his tax returns are squeaky clean? honestly?


----------



## bio-chem (Aug 26, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> the difference between legal and ethical is kinda fuzzy given the power the rich have to lobby for loopholes.



You are arguing ethics against a man over his *charitable* donations?!? I thought i'd heard everything. 

The thing you appear to be angry about is the US tax code. the US tax code that ONLY requires him to pay 3.2 million of his 20 million income? Why do you take your anger out on Romney when president Obama is also part of the super rich. which he got there somehow as an elected official  No one in the US wants to pay more than the taxes they are required to by law. Romney has also long been more charitable than the President as shown in a link you posted.

Where does your anger really come from LW? what is the root of your hatred here?


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 26, 2012)

seriously do you like the guy? respect him? trust him?


----------



## bio-chem (Aug 26, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> you really think his tax returns are squeaky clean? honestly?



I think that since they have been released they have been the most scrutinized tax returns in the history of the U.S.

if he broke the law you don't think the opposition wouldn't have crucified him by now? not once has anyone said anything about his tax returns being anything, but squeaky clean. everything thrown against him and his donations and tax record is hyped up fluff because they don't have anything of substance. if it was substance we'd be talking of actual tax evasion. Use your head LW. you are way smarter than this. If something was really amiss with those tax returns don't you think that would be all over the news right now?

Wasn't it a couple of President Obama's original cabinet appointees who were shown to actually be guilty of true tax evasion?


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 26, 2012)

my anger comes from not understanding why anyone would begrudge hungry children food, homeless children shelter. it's purely imbecilic to think people can go out and just get these imaginary jobs where none are available to support their families when 2 wage earners can't make ends meet when they do have jobs.


----------



## bio-chem (Aug 26, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> seriously do you like the guy? respect him? trust him?



More than President Obama. Yes, yes I do. Not a high bar to set, but that is the bar i've been given


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 26, 2012)

we need a higher bar.


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 26, 2012)

speaking of high...

did you hear the one about Ann Romney's horse? 



badabing.


----------



## NVRBDR (Aug 26, 2012)

bio-chem said:


> I think that since they have been released they have been the most scrutinized tax returns in the history of the U.S.
> 
> if he broke the law you don't think the opposition wouldn't have crucified him by now? not once has anyone said anything about his tax returns being anything, but squeaky clean. everything thrown against him and his donations and tax record is hyped up fluff because they don't have anything of substance. if it was substance we'd be talking of actual tax evasion. Use your head LW. you are way smarter than this. If something was really amiss with those tax returns don't you think that would be all over the news right now?
> 
> Wasn't it a couple of President Obama's original cabinet appointees who were shown to actually be guilty of true tax evasion?



Geitner was one.


----------



## bio-chem (Aug 26, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> my anger comes from not understanding why anyone would begrudge hungry children food, homeless children shelter. it's purely imbecilic to think people can go out and just get these imaginary jobs where none are available to support their families when 2 wage earners can't make ends meet when they do have jobs.



You think that Mitt Romney wants to keep food out of hungry children's mouths? seriously, over the last 3 years what has president obama done that you feel is bettering the economy and feeding, and clothing the needy? somehow it appears that President Obama has turned into this Christlike figure to you, and i'm just not seeing it. please educate me here. enlighten me on how the president has improved the economy, or how he has fed the hungry and clothed the naked?


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 26, 2012)

he didn't build a campaign on taking away their safety nets.


----------



## bio-chem (Aug 26, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> he didn't build a campaign on taking away their safety nets.



No, he has continued spending at an astronomical rate. a spending rate that will bankrupt the country which will most certainly cut off any safety nets you hold so dear. he has enacted a healthcare legislation that will continue to put pressure on spending and healthcare providers. quality healthcare offered to individuals will actually be worse not better with obama. oh yeah, did i mention the bankrupt part where the safety nets will go away?

So tell me, what part of Romney's plan you specifically don't like?


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 26, 2012)

Center for American Progress Action Fund

Center for American Progress Action Fund


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 26, 2012)

i think we are better off with the demon we know.


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 26, 2012)

who the fuck can even say i plan to cut programs for poor seniors and the blind with a straight face??? man. some things are just clearer if you keep a simple perspective.


----------



## bio-chem (Aug 26, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> speaking of high...
> 
> did you hear the one about Ann Romney's horse?
> 
> ...


ok, back to the high horse. so tell me more about this horse. was Ann Romney the sole owner, or was this another horse that had multiple part owners? Was the horse kept on the Romney property? has there been any evidence that shows ann knew of the treatment of this horse? I'm not making excuses for the Romney's in this. I think the poor treatment of animals is a terrible thing, but these seem to be important questions that need answers if we are going to lay blame at the MS riddled feet of Ann Romney. 

"Ann Romney found herself *briefly the subject* of a lawsuit at whose core, according to court documents, was a heavily-medicated horse" At the time that article was written the case was over a year old  why was she briefly the subject? what are the other facts?

Right now this story should really focus on the equestrian sports and the treatment of their animals. The one sport out there that might be dirtier than both professional cycling and bodybuilding combined. But let's make it about a horse ann romney owned. 

Let me point out yet again that i am not making excuses for Ann Romney. I think that the treatment of that animal was improper, and sad. It also is a terrible thing that an owner would allow that to happen. then again, i don't know that she did allow that to happen. we don't know what she knew. do some research and get back to me. if you want to crucify a woman as a bad human being, as you are intent to do you are going to need more.


----------



## bio-chem (Aug 26, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> who the fuck can even say i plan to cut programs for poor seniors and the blind with a straight face??? man. some things are just clearer if you keep a simple perspective.



LW. Cuts have to be made. to all spending. it's economic fact. we can't afford to pay for all of these things. it's common sense. dollars and cents stuff here. changes have to be made. I don't think Romney's plan is perfect. there are flaws in it, but i don't feel continuing the road we are on with president obama get's us where we need to be. a change needs to be made. that's just basic math. budget stuff. you know, stuff you and I have to do everyday when we look at our income. i'm sure there are lot's of things both of us would like to do to help both at the local shelter, and our favorite charities, yet when we look at our pocket books we realize that there is limited resources on what we can do. And neither of us have helped to the tune of donating millions of dollars the way romney has.


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 26, 2012)

they still use the same trainer that pumped the other horse full of four different medications at once. 

Super Hit, the subject of the fraud lawsuit, is no ordinary animal.  Affectionately known as Soupy, he is an Oldenburg gelding, purchased in  Germany in 2003. He trained with the Ebelings for five years. Norris  then paid Romney $125,000 for him, about a $20,000 premium over Romney's  purchase price.
"I wasn't interested in making a lot of money,"  Romney testified. "I frankly think he was a very, very good price for  that, for what he was capable of doing."
The horse's gait, she said, caused her physical distress.
"I  have numbness on my right side, and I also have issues with my low  back," Romney testified. "And I was frequently getting back spasms when I  rode Soupy. ... It was hard for me to even put him up for sale, so I  would think about it and decide I couldn't."
Romney maintained  that the horse was sound when she sold him in February 2008. She was  reluctant to part with him but was certain she'd found the right buyer  in Norris, a former physical therapist who aspired to ride the animal in  upper-level dressage competitions.
"I wanted him to go to a happy home," Romney testified. "She was so happy with the horse."
But  Norris claimed she'd been misled about the horse's condition, and on  April 28, 2010, sued Romney for fraud. She also sued the Ebelings, who  took a commission from the sale, and the veterinarian who gave the horse  a clean bill of health. The case settled last September.
The  horse, now 15, was moved to a barn in San Marcos after surgery and other  costly medical therapy. "He is to be permanently retired to pasture,"  Norris asserted in the court record. "He cannot be ridden and obviously  has no future as a dressage horse."
The Romney campaign would not  allow interviews with Romney, the Ebelings or Romney's attorney. Super  Hit's owner could not be reached.
Romney's lawyers wanted to keep  the case out of the public eye. In December 2010, one of her attorneys  sent a letter to Robyn Ranke, the attorney for Norris, expressing dismay  that Ranke refused to sign a confidentiality agreement.
"You can  be assured we are not going to give any records ... to the L.A. Times,"  replied Ranke, "and are at a loss as to why you would even suggest such a  thing."


money can buy silence and out of court settlements usually happen when you don't want your shit to be public record.


----------



## bio-chem (Aug 26, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> Center for American Progress Action Fund
> 
> Center for American Progress Action Fund



Someone help me out with the math here. so freaking many zeros and stuff and it's late. Romney's cut is 2.8 trillion over 10 years? so that's 280 billion in cuts/year? when we have nearly 16 trillion in current debt, as well as each year adding another trillion and change to that debt. see the attached video. this is what i believe. remove obama, and romney from the equation. plain and simple we have to cut spending. even if it means making difficult cuts.


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 26, 2012)

bio-chem said:


> LW. Cuts have to be made. to all spending. it's economic fact. we can't afford to pay for all of these things. it's common sense. dollars and cents stuff here. changes have to be made. I don't think Romney's plan is perfect. there are flaws in it, but i don't feel continuing the road we are on with president obama get's us where we need to be. a change needs to be made. that's just basic math. budget stuff. you know, stuff you and I have to do everyday when we look at our income. i'm sure there are lot's of things both of us would like to do to help both at the local shelter, and our favorite charities, yet when we look at our pocket books we realize that there is limited resources on what we can do. And neither of us have helped to the tune of donating millions of dollars the way romney has.



well i'd feel better if i could vote for a guy saying let's cut this funding for teaching chinese hookers to drink responsibly and all the other ridiculous crap like methadone clinics.... not gee lets fuck over old blind people and little kids... if i needed to make cuts in my own home it would be luxuries not food and medical care. friggin harsh.


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 26, 2012)

America's poor give more money to charity than the wealthy | Globalpost

and so it shall remain.


----------



## teezhay (Aug 26, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> Mrs. Romney drugged a horse
> 
> 
> therefore im not going to vote for Mitt romney for president of the US




I found it to be absurd as well. That's why I listed substantive reasons why he's not worthy of your vote.


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 26, 2012)

sometimes one little thing is enough to let you know a person is worthless. like they fuck kids or abuse animals.


----------



## bio-chem (Aug 26, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> they still use the same trainer that pumped the other horse full of four different medications at once.
> 
> Super Hit, the subject of the fraud lawsuit, is no ordinary animal.  Affectionately known as Soupy, he is an Oldenburg gelding, purchased in  Germany in 2003. He trained with the Ebelings for five years. Norris  then paid Romney $125,000 for him, about a $20,000 premium over Romney's  purchase price.
> "I wasn't interested in making a lot of money,"  Romney testified. "I frankly think he was a very, very good price for  that, for what he was capable of doing."
> ...



out of court settlements also happen when it's cheaper to settle than waste time in court. the horse was worth 125K. Even if they gave the guy back all of his money. the full 125k purchase price of the horse they may have saved money just in legal fees. I don't know that either way. i'm just saying that this seems like a waste of time speculating. i've not seen anything that showed Ann knew this horse was doped up, and was having the trainers, and veterinarian dope this horse to either commit fraud, or get the horse to do something that was unethical. Good luck in your witch hunt.


----------



## bio-chem (Aug 26, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> America's poor give more money to charity than the wealthy | Globalpost
> 
> and so it shall remain.



hahahah. you are hurting your own case against romney. the poor on average pay 7% of discretionary income. your numbers show that Mitt Romney donated 14% of his total income. 

Now the best part. from you're listed reference.

"Nine of the 10 least generous states voted Democrat in the last election. "By contrast, of the 10 most generous states, eight voted for Republican John McCain," according to the AP. Panepento added that he believes that may still be due to the religious beliefs of those states. "


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 26, 2012)

Romney's lawyers wanted to keep  the case out of the public eye. In  December 2010, one of her attorneys  sent a letter to Robyn Ranke, the  attorney for Norris, expressing dismay  that Ranke refused to sign a  confidentiality agreement...

smells fishy, probably is.


----------



## bio-chem (Aug 26, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> Romney's lawyers wanted to keep  the case out of the public eye. In  December 2010, one of her attorneys  sent a letter to Robyn Ranke, the  attorney for Norris, expressing dismay  that Ranke refused to sign a  confidentiality agreement...
> 
> smells fishy, probably is.



again. seems like you are faulting lawyers for doing their jobs. any lawyer you hired you would expect to do the exact same thing. 

by the way, did you watch that video? seems to me we may have to cut spending eh?


----------



## bio-chem (Aug 26, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> well i'd feel better if i could vote for a guy saying let's cut this funding for teaching chinese hookers to drink responsibly and all the other ridiculous crap like methadone clinics.... not gee lets fuck over old blind people and little kids... if i needed to make cuts in my own home it would be luxuries not food and medical care. friggin harsh.



well you aren't given that option are you? though i'd be willing to bet romney is more likely to cut spending on "funding teaching for responsible drinking of chinese hookers" than obama, as i've not seen anything from obama that he wants to cut spending anywhere.

so what are you going to do about it? it appears you are going to go with the devil we have which is to continue spending at an astronomical rate with no desire to cut spending and placate the masses by enacting cuts on the wealthy that won't even cover a small percentage of the increased spending he wants to enact. God i hope you don't live in a swing state.


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 26, 2012)

well let's just sit here and fold our hands and wait for Mitt to fix it all for us. you know, like we waited for the tooth fairy when we were kids.


----------



## NVRBDR (Aug 26, 2012)

Great video, silly thread, lol. wow. 
It is quite ridiculous how talks about trillions are not even realized, people just move on as IF they understand the gravity of OUR SPENDING situation, if they really UNDERSTOOD, it would be ALL THAT WAS TALKED ABOUT, EVERYWHERE, EVERYDAY. My 2 cents.


----------



## bio-chem (Aug 26, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> well let's just sit here and fold our hands and wait for Mitt to fix it all for us. you know, like we waited for the tooth fairy when we were kids.



or you can sit there with your head in the sand. I don't think anyone here is advocating that electing Mitt will fix it all for us? if you read that anywhere i'd like to see it. you are blinding yourself to the real issues LW. it's sad. Going after a guys wife is bush league. i've never seen you this way before in the years i've known you on this site. it kind of bums me out to be honest.


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 26, 2012)

i understand it. i think the worst part is watching people all starry eyed thinking Romney is going to change it. it's like some friggin black hole getting bigger and bigger and all of a sudden people think he's going to stop a speeding bullet. okay... yea the Romney's are the second coming of Christ and not just a couple of creepy politically motivated jack asses.


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 26, 2012)

it makes me sad that people actually have faith these two will make anything better. hope is a wonderful thing but this is more like delusion.


----------



## LAM (Aug 26, 2012)

Jimmyusa said:


> Great video, silly thread, lol. wow.
> It is quite ridiculous how talks about trillions are not even realized, people just move on as IF they understand the gravity of OUR SPENDING situation, if they really UNDERSTOOD, it would be ALL THAT WAS TALKED ABOUT, EVERYWHERE, EVERYDAY. My 2 cents.




how does one ever solve any problems when the root cause is not addressed only the end result?

the increase in spending is the direct result of deregulation which increases the costs of goods and services which is clearly seen in all of the empirical data. deregulation has done nothing except increases the costs of goods and services for the consumer boosting revenues for large firms.  one of the main drivers of the drastic increase in profits for US large firms since the 80's along with the reduction of taxes and tax avoidance allowed by off balance sheet reporting and tax havens like the Cayman Islands, etc.  the federal net outlays started to increases faster than net receipts in the 70's but exploded in the 80's.

the graph from FED data clearly shows this along with the drastic decrease in receipts that occurred in 2007
http://i1182.photobucket.com/albums/x455/tdean2011/MISC/FederalReceiptsNetOutlays-1901to2011.jpg


----------



## bio-chem (Aug 26, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> it makes me sad that people actually have faith these two will make anything better. hope is a wonderful thing but this is more like delusion.



By these two i'm assuming you mean Obama and Romney? so if you think both romney and obama are both bad, that they both are going to hurt the US why do you waste your time with all this political fluff against romney instead of talking about the real issues? why hold Romney to a standard that you don't hold Obama? why complain about Romney not donating enough to charity when he donates more than obama? both as a percentage, and as a total. why complain about Romney not paying enough in taxes when he pays the amount required by law. the same as you, i, or obama?

Not one person has gotten on here and been all starry eyed talking of Romney as the second coming of Christ. The guy is flawed, of that I have no doubt. I've my own misgivings about him. yet, you get on here and take every opportunity to attack the guys wife? 

I posted a video that in my opinion pretty clearly shows we are spending ourselves into bankruptcy. the biggest issue this country faces is overspending. Of the only two options we will be given in November Romney is the only one talking about cutting spending. I feel pretty sure the video showed that unfortunately some of these cuts are going to have to be difficult ones to programs we all want to keep. 

I remember back when LW was much more objective. I miss that LW.


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 27, 2012)

it's a good albeit sesame street video. it failed to mention that it really doesn't take that much money to run the country but that so much of it is just absurd spending. a lot of the expenses aren't anything but a crock of shit no one needs or wants. when are we going to get any say what expenses we don't want to keep paying for? 

30 Stupid Things The Government Is Spending Money On


this is not "running the country"

some one needs to slap a bitch silly and cut up her credit cards.


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 27, 2012)

bio-chem said:


> By these two i'm assuming you mean Obama and Romney? so if you think both romney and obama are both bad, that they both are going to hurt the US why do you waste your time with all this political fluff against romney instead of talking about the real issues? why hold Romney to a standard that you don't hold Obama? why complain about Romney not donating enough to charity when he donates more than obama? both as a percentage, and as a total. why complain about Romney not paying enough in taxes when he pays the amount required by law. the same as you, i, or obama?
> 
> Not one person has gotten on here and been all starry eyed talking of Romney as the second coming of Christ. The guy is flawed, of that I have no doubt. I've my own misgivings about him. yet, you get on here and take every opportunity to attack the guys wife?
> 
> ...



trust me i'm driving myself as crazy as everyone else. i want to shake people and say another guy sitting in the potus chair driving us downhill is all we are going to get. 

we need someone that will really change things. it infuriates me people are so gullible they think Romney and Ryan will do anything more than the last guy.


----------



## troubador (Aug 27, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> i understand it. i think the worst part is watching people all starry eyed thinking Romney is going to change it. it's like some friggin black hole getting bigger and bigger and all of a sudden people think he's going to stop a speeding bullet. okay... yea the Romney's are the second coming of Christ and not just a couple of creepy politically motivated jack asses.



Yeah it's sad to see all these white guys walking around with shirts that have Romney's face on it, the rap songs they made honoring him, the kids singing about him in classes. 

But seriously you're statements aren't even close. Even most die hard republicans don't think Romney is the ideal candidate. The consensus I've gather from conservatives, that is actual people not people on talk shows and podiums, is that Romney is the lesser of two evils. Of course people who want him elected (instead of Obama) are going to make a case for him. I haven't seen anything like what you describe. Your attempt to paint Romney supporters as though they worship him is so extreme it makes you look like the nutty one. 

You have some weird emotional perspective on this.


----------



## hoyle21 (Aug 27, 2012)

All the polling data shows that women don't care for Romney, I think LW is exhibit A.

If the majority of women really despise him this much, he's going to have problems.


----------



## troubador (Aug 27, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> trust me i'm driving myself as crazy as everyone else. i want to shake people and say another guy sitting in the potus chair driving us downhill is all we are going to get.
> 
> we need someone that will really change things.



Your focus should be on changing peoples' values and how? they think. A cultural shift is the only way a decent candidate even has a chance to be nominated. Everyone says what you're saying but when it comes time to vote they still cast their vote for another guy driving us downhill. If the election was between Rosie Odonell and Ted Nugent they'd still get 97% of the vote between them if that's who the Democrats and Republicans gave us to vote for. Maybe that's a bit extreme but you get the point.


----------



## troubador (Aug 27, 2012)

hoyle21 said:


> All the polling data shows that women don't care for Romney, I think LW is exhibit A.
> 
> If the majority of women really despise him this much, he's going to have problems.



Yeah Obama will win I think. Not that it matters between the two of them though.


----------



## jay_steel (Aug 27, 2012)

This i what I got so far from skimming through this.

Giving drugs to animals is bad
Paying legal required taxes is unethical
We must not help chinese hookers
Give money to kids and blind
Would rather have a terrorist in office
Free money for the poor

my 2cents

Its a horse who gives a crap, take them to court and handle the business for the purchase of broken goods. I have never been around extremely rich people, but have been around high ranking military members and have the shit that takes place they do not know about. It is probably safe to say that she told her trainers that she wanted her horse ready for sale and they did not want to lose their jobs so they did what they felt which would have been unethical to ensure she was happy. Who knows what the situation is, but i am smart enough to know that the sale of a horse does not indicate that our country would fall apart. 

Who the hell would pay more taxes then is required? We own 100's of acres of almonds and farm, trust me taxes cripple us BIG time. So we do EVERY thing we can do from donations, company expenses to lower our taxes. If taxes get raised any more guess what pedro is jobless and homeless cause we wont be able to pay him. Yes he is legal at least he had the proper papers.

Who doesnt like chinese hookers seriously happy endings 

As going to giving free money to the kids... I believe in an aspect this should happen, but on paper communism is the best system. However, it fucking doesnt work and is tyranical. This is what happens, kid is disabled and parents are poor. Government pays x amount of $ to family with kids that are disabled. Family takes the money and says Fuck the kid were buying a new Cadillac. This happens ALL the time. I work with a non profit that supports a group called diamonds in the rough that deal with this crap. Not every family is corrupt but there are WAY to many of them taking advantage of every thing.

The money given should not be to the familys but to facilities and special schools to assist the kids. To help them find sports they can play, activities they can do. That will have the resources to take care of them properly so the parents can get off there ass and stop using that as an excuse not to get a job and go work. 

Another problem with free money to the homeless or poor. WE HAVE NO MONEY TO GIVE!!!! stop printing damn money, stop taxing people that work... We own farms and deal with allot of immigrants most are great people that work hard. After talking with our newest worker he flat out said i like mexico better because there is less crime, but there is more money here... WTF... This is what he proclaimed... In Mexico where he lived EVERY one woke up that was poor or jobless and would go find a days work in the fields or collecting things to sale. You worked from sun rise to the middle of the night looking for work to make money. If you didn't you would die.

In America you get free money so there is no reason to wake up to go to work, so now every one just sleeps all day and drinks all night. Also it is so easy to steal from people in America because if we get caught they are released the next day. So every one is coming here to get free money, steal your cars, and drink your beer. He said no wonder every one wants to vote for obama they get free stuff with out having to work. Free medical for being lazy, why work when I am happy living in the home I am now and have no desire improve my life, because where i lived this is a HUGE improvement. 

Then why would kids want to improve there lives from education or hard work when they see how easy it is to get free stuff. Take away welfare and limit unemployeement and you will see a rise in education and hard work.

Terrorist in office fuck that....

Person who drugs kittens and horses>person who is a terrorist and gives OUR money to other countries.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Aug 27, 2012)

hoyle21 said:


> All the polling data shows that women don't care for Romney, I think LW is exhibit A.
> 
> If the majority of women really despise him this much, he's going to have problems.




what a great idea universal suffrage was


----------



## LAM (Aug 27, 2012)

jay_steel said:


> In America you get free money so there is no reason to wake up to go to work, so now every one just sleeps all day and drinks all night. Also it is so easy to steal from people in America because if we get caught they are released the next day. So every one is coming here to get free money, steal your cars, and drink your beer. He said no wonder every one wants to vote for obama they get free stuff with out having to work. Free medical for being lazy, why work when I am happy living in the home I am now and have no desire improve my life, because where i lived this is a HUGE improvement.



LMAO!...less than 2% of the total US population receives direct money transfers in the form of welfare checks and the US has over 1M prisoners 75% of the total world prison population you have no idea wtf you are talking about...


----------



## IronAddict (Aug 27, 2012)

And by no means is romney the lesser of the two evils. He is the exact evil as this guys predecessor...

He already said he would go back into iraq. 

If that isn't evil, I don't know what is...

Ask romney that and he'll say, " I never said that" ..... phuquin liar!


----------



## Zaphod (Aug 27, 2012)

IronAddict said:


> And by no means is romney the lesser of the two evils. He is the exact evil as this guys predecessor...
> 
> He already said he would go back into iraq.
> 
> ...



I get a serious laugh from anyone who thinks Romney and Obama are any different.  They are just different sides of the same corrupt coin.


----------



## jay_steel (Aug 27, 2012)

If you use those who are supported by Temporary Assistance to Needy Families (TANF)--best described as a federal largess to indigent families with dependent children--as stated by the Dept. of Health the data suggests 1.7% of the total population that derive _*over 50% of their income from Welfare supports. 

The number stated that receive any portion of their support from from welfare assistance--including food stamps--it is 29,900,000 or roughly 8% of the total population in the United States. 

This breaks down to: 

39% white 11,661,000 of 29,900,000 recipients 

38% black 11,362,000 of 29,900,000 

17% Hispanic 5,083,000 of 29,900,000 

The strictest sense of the term though would be those getting income directly from the U.S. Dept. of Health and Human Services which is about 8% of the total population that receives some form of assistance and 1.7% that receive most of their income (50% or more) from these programs. 

*_______________

Total Spending for United States FY 2012

Welfare 12%
Defense 14%
Education 15%
Protection 5%
Transportation 5%
General Government 2%
Other Spending 9%
Interest 5%
Pension 16%
Health Care 17%

.6 Trillion $ spent on welfare this year... That is a problem and if you can not see it your blind.


----------



## LAM (Aug 27, 2012)

IronAddict said:


> And by no means is romney the lesser of the two evils. He is the exact evil as this guys predecessor...
> 
> He already said he would go back into iraq.
> 
> ...



from a purely economic perspective his policy's are worst because they increase inequality which only serves to make the economy more sluggish and only transfers more wealth from the bottom to the top.  those that don't really understand econ can't grasp the concept of where all that wealth comes from.  it is not new wealth that is created from say external capital inflows from another country, it is wealth created in the US and is transferred from one group to another.


----------



## irish_2003 (Aug 27, 2012)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Wel.....  I heard that Obama murdered a kitten once!  Seriously, words out that he's a kitten murderer and so far, he hasn't been able to disprove it!
> 
> Being such a rich and greedy fat cat who built a successful business, we know Romney can't be half as competent as a guy who was once a community organizer.  So, why are sold on Obama?  Is it because he ended the wars, the fact that he's cut the deficit in half by the end of his first term, or the fact that unemployment is so much lower now than 4 years ago?




obama's new slogan "promise everything...deliver nothing...blame someone else"


----------



## IronAddict (Aug 27, 2012)

LAM said:


> from a purely economic perspective his policy's are worst because they increase inequality which only serves to make the economy more sluggish and only transfers more wealth from the bottom to the top.  those that don't really understand econ can't grasp the concept of where all that wealth comes from.  it is not new wealth that is created from say external capital inflows from another country, it is wealth created in the US and is transferred from one group to another.



Yes, people understand hate and vengeance, much more than their grasp on economics. 

These guys running at the top of the ticket understand that.

And thus, this is what we get!


----------



## IronAddict (Aug 27, 2012)

irish_2003 said:


> obama's new slogan "promise everything...deliver nothing...blame someone else"



Wow, doesn't that seem to be the narrative.

American politix, add a dime for your gumball.


----------



## NVRBDR (Aug 27, 2012)

LAM said:


> from a purely economic perspective his policy's are worst because they increase inequality which only serves to make the economy more sluggish and only transfers more wealth from the bottom to the top.  those that don't really understand econ can't grasp the concept of where all that wealth comes from.  it is not new wealth that is created from say external capital inflows from another country, it is wealth created in the US and is transferred from one group to another.




can you explain how obama is fixing is inequality and the sluggish economy? I don't see it.

wealth transfers, how much has obama provided wall street compared to Bush? How much has welfare increased under obama compared to Bush? Hasn't obama sacrificed national security for his own popularity? How much spending under his watch compared to Bush?


----------



## IronAddict (Aug 27, 2012)

Phuq! You guys gotta be kidding me.

All was great and perfect before we elected a democrat and all has went to shit since.

Phuq!


----------



## NVRBDR (Aug 27, 2012)

I am not sure if you're referring to my post, I for one agree, things were not perfect... Bush had more than his fair share of issues. My questions are exactly what I meant, there are no hidden questions or meanings involved. Just straight questions for the asking.


----------



## IronAddict (Aug 27, 2012)

Jimmyusa said:


> I am not sure if you're referring to my post, I for one agree, things were not perfect... Bush had more than his fair share of issues. My questions are exactly what I meant, there are no hidden questions or meanings involved. Just straight questions for the asking.



His share of issues ? Dude, I'm not buying a pinto. He created this shit...Iraq and afghanistan were  far more devastating to this ecoomy than welfare.

Come on.


----------



## hoyle21 (Aug 27, 2012)

IronAddict said:


> His share of issues ? Dude, I'm not buying a pinto. He created this shit...Iraq and afghanistan were  far more devastating to this ecoomy than welfare.
> 
> Come on.



I hate the fact that he gets blamed for so much, I just want the problems fixed. At the same time, he was one of the worst presidents ever.


----------



## LAM (Aug 27, 2012)

IronAddict said:


> His share of issues ? Dude, I'm not buying a pinto. He created this shit...Iraq and afghanistan were  far more devastating to this ecoomy than welfare.
> 
> Come on.



and let's not forget that 4 recent nobel economists and another 600 signed a petition stating that the Bush tax cuts were the wrong approach and would result in deficits so high and long lasting they could never be paid off.   and then exactly what they said would happen did happen.


----------



## NVRBDR (Aug 27, 2012)

LAM said:


> and let's not forget that 4 recent nobel economists and another 600 signed a petition stating that the Bush tax cuts were the wrong approach and would result in deficits so high and long lasting they could never be paid off.   and then exactly what they said would happen did happen.




will you answer these straight questions?

can you explain how obama is fixing is inequality and the sluggish economy? I don't see it.

wealth transfers, how much has obama provided wall street compared to Bush? How much has welfare increased under obama compared to Bush? Hasn't obama sacrificed national security for his own popularity? How much spending under his watch compared to Bush?

for the record, I am perfectly aware of Bush's big government is better philosophy.


----------



## hoyle21 (Aug 27, 2012)

Are you blaming TARP on Obama or Bush?

I shouldn't have to ask this, but you would be surprised at how many conservatives really think the TARP program was an Obama policy.


----------



## LAM (Aug 27, 2012)

Jimmyusa said:


> will you answer these straight questions?
> 
> can you explain how obama is fixing is inequality and the sluggish economy? I don't see it.
> 
> ...



how can he fix these things if the House will not pass the legislation?  the POTUS an not issue executive orders for such things.  legislation to increases taxes on the highest earners can not get passed.  legislation to end the tax haven's can not make it out of committee and neither will any legislation that imposes heavy fines or criminal charges on employers that hire illegals.

in terms of economics the only thing Obama has done to make things worst is not fighting hard enough to get a bigger originally stimulus.  850B on a 14T economy only comes out to a 2% stimulus a year.  and the majority of it was on tax cuts which have been proven time and time again to be the least effective form of stimulus per US historical recession data.


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 27, 2012)

troubador said:


> Yeah it's sad to see all these white guys walking around with shirts that have Romney's face on it, the rap songs they made honoring him, the kids singing about him in classes.
> 
> But seriously you're statements aren't even close. Even most die hard republicans don't think Romney is the ideal candidate. The consensus I've gather from conservatives, that is actual people not people on talk shows and podiums, is that Romney is the lesser of two evils. Of course people who want him elected (instead of Obama) are going to make a case for him. I haven't seen anything like what you describe. Your attempt to paint Romney supporters as though they worship him is so extreme it makes you look like the nutty one.
> 
> You have some weird emotional perspective on this.



maybe a mom imagining starving kids perspective? and thinking the Romney's are rich lying scum that's aren't going to be any more frugal than Obama.


----------



## irish_2003 (Aug 27, 2012)

if obama is re-elected just imagine the mess he'll inherit...


----------



## jay_steel (Aug 27, 2012)

On paper Romney and Ryan are the best candidates to fix an economic crisis. They probably have the most experience dealing with financial and business to understand what it takes to make a budget that works and cut costs where they need to be cut. The problem is will they use their power to their benefit or actually use it to make a difference. The huge problem with both bush and obama is they are huge on government spending. Obama has all ready thrown away trillions on his stimulus plan that failed. You can not say its because of bush we are this much in debt, because Obama spent stupid amounts of money and invested it into foreign countries. He has what matched the national debt of EVERY president combined. Just for that you should not be able to run again. Honestly they wanted to impeach Clinton for getting head and sexual harassment, but would not impeach a president who accumulated that much national debt.


----------



## hoyle21 (Aug 27, 2012)

Has Ryan had a job outside of government?   Wasn't he like 26 or 28 when he first got elected?  

I don't see where Romney's private sector job helps him as commander in
Chief either.   Is he going to lay us all off and move the U.S to India?


----------



## Curt James (Aug 27, 2012)

DBowden said:


> Well hell.
> Whatever.
> I was neg repped by a mod here for a smart assed sarcastic BS post I made in anything goes.
> I didn't get all pissy about it and start a so and so is a crap mod and should be replaced over it thread.
> LOL, after I noticed the neg rep I self reported myself for the post.



Negged.


----------



## Curt James (Aug 27, 2012)

^^^^ j/k

I save up all my negging for _Eddie reincarnations._


----------



## troubador (Aug 27, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> maybe a mom imagining starving kids perspective?



Yes, exactly.


----------



## Swiper (Aug 27, 2012)

hoyle21 said:


> Are you blaming TARP on Obama or Bush?
> 
> I shouldn't have to ask this, but you would be surprised at how many conservatives really think the TARP program was an Obama policy.



indeed he did.  bush also gave us the Tsa and   dept . homeland security, also doubled the size of the dept of education.


----------



## Swiper (Aug 27, 2012)

irish_2003 said:


> if obama is re-elected just imagine the mess he'll inherit...




lol. good one!  

at the end of his second term I bet he still blames bush.


----------



## jay_steel (Aug 27, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> maybe a mom imagining starving kids perspective? and thinking the Romney's are rich lying scum that's aren't going to be any more frugal than Obama.



Starving kids with lazy parents


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 27, 2012)

jay_steel said:


> Starving kids with lazy parents



i take it you haven't watched any of the people speak who were part of the destruction left in bain's wake? you know where Romney destroyed the JOBS of BOTH lazy assed parents? the entire livelihood of whole towns?


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 27, 2012)

mitt romney claims he created 100,000 jobs. i really don't care what he did for the chinese...


----------



## bio-chem (Aug 27, 2012)

What President Obama Doesn't Want You To Know About Canada - Forbes


----------



## hoyle21 (Aug 27, 2012)

I've been saying for years now, until someone starts talking about serious defense cuts, nobody is serious about cuts.


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 27, 2012)

bio-chem said:


> What President Obama Doesn't Want You To Know About Canada - Forbes



linking bonuses to cuts is good but i want them to also be only paid minimum wage. and i doubt we'd get the removal of the checks and balances. we're screwed.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Aug 27, 2012)

I'm watching a CNN documentary on the Romneys right now and it's surprisingly friendly and flattering towards them.  I am a little bit shocked because I expected it to be a hit job similar to "The Mission of GWB" from back in 2004, but it's not.  Barry may be in trouble if CNN will actually run something that actually makes the Romneys look like descent people.  They didn't do anything like this for McCain last time around.


----------



## oufinny (Aug 27, 2012)

bio-chem said:


> What President Obama Doesn't Want You To Know About Canada - Forbes



Grabs popcorn and waits for the liberal swing on this and why it is total BS, not true, and will never work in America.  Damn those Canadians for proving that responsible government spending and smart tax policy actually works, you know its about about debt and deficit spending now don't you???


----------



## oufinny (Aug 27, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> i take it you haven't watched any of the people speak who were part of the destruction left in bain's wake? you know where Romney destroyed the JOBS of BOTH lazy assed parents? the entire livelihood of whole towns?



Seriously, what happened to you?  Did you lose your job from some venture capital firm?  Stop watching political adds, you are looking less intelligent by the day and that is not the LittleWing I know.


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 27, 2012)

oufinny said:


> Grabs popcorn and waits for the liberal swing on this and why it is total BS, not true, and will never work in America.  Damn those Canadians for proving that responsible government spending and smart tax policy actually works, you know its about about debt and deficit spending now don't you???



it might work but i don't see anyone just getting out of the way and letting anyone make cuts that will hurt them personally.


----------



## oufinny (Aug 27, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> it might work but i don't see anyone just getting out of the way and letting anyone make cuts that will hurt them personally.



Must have read that part about the public unions, asked to help and all they got back was crickets...


----------



## troubador (Aug 27, 2012)

oufinny said:


> Grabs popcorn and waits for the liberal swing on this and why it is total BS, not true, and will never work in America.  Damn those Canadians for proving that responsible government spending and smart tax policy actually works, you know its about about debt and deficit spending now don't you???



Unfortunately Republicans making similar cuts is nearly unlikely as the Dems.


----------



## bio-chem (Aug 27, 2012)

GearsMcGilf said:


> I'm watching a CNN documentary on the Romneys right now and it's surprisingly friendly and flattering towards them.  I am a little bit shocked because I expected it to be a hit job similar to "The Mission of GWB" from back in 2004, but it's not.  Barry may be in trouble if CNN will actually run something that actually makes the Romneys look like descent people.  They didn't do anything like this for McCain last time around.



A mormon doesn't have a chance in hell of winning, but Romney is actually a good person from everything i've heard despite the opinions of some of those on this board. And i know people who have spent a decent amount of time with him first hand.


----------



## LAM (Aug 28, 2012)

Swiper said:


> lol. good one!
> 
> at the end of his second term I bet he still blames bush.



do you think the effects of bad economic policy just vanish as the date on the calendar changes?  LOL...

you may not realize this but *Supply & Demand = Cause & Effect* they are one and the same.

'Horrendous': Nobel economist George Akerlof criticizes Bush economic stimulus package

"Why do you feel it was important that you sign the petition about the economic stimulus package?

Akerlof: *We shouldn't call it a stimulus package until there is evidence to show that in fact it is a stimulus package. Right now there is no such evidence. It's a horrendous bill.* This must be well known by every single member of Congress, and I am sure that it is clear in the reports from the Congressional Budget Office, which has always done a good job. But the public does not seem to be aware of the extraordinarily serious consequences of this stimulus package.

The deficits being contemplated are out of sight. Each and every measure in this package contemplates long-term cuts in revenues, which means that the government will not have the revenues it needs to pay its bills. These bills fund extremely necessary things like Social Security, Medicare, and an effective military. In addition there's a grab bag of fairly small government expenditures, surprisingly small but nevertheless important, which includes such items as support for science, the justice system, Medicaid to help the disadvantaged, and some federal aid to education.

*The budget deficits being contemplated are so very large and extend so far into the future that one doesn't see how in fact these needs are going to be met*. These needs are only going to escalate as the baby boomers retire; more important than the population bulge, however, is the fact that people will be living longer and requiring more healthcare. The revenue will not be there over the longer term. "


----------



## hoyle21 (Aug 28, 2012)

oufinny said:


> Grabs popcorn and waits for the liberal swing on this and why it is total BS, not true, and will never work in America.  Damn those Canadians for proving that responsible government spending and smart tax policy actually works, you know its about about debt and deficit spending now don't you???



Not going to make a liberal spin, but the big reason we are different than Canada is defense spending.   Which is completely untouchable in this country.


----------



## troubador (Aug 28, 2012)

hoyle21 said:


> Not going to make a liberal spin, but the big reason we are different than Canada is defense spending.   Which is completely untouchable in this country.



Ron Paul has started to differentiate between military spending and defense spending(which is an accurate observation).


----------



## KelJu (Aug 28, 2012)

Politics aside, the entire Romney family has a history of animal abuse. I like animals more than people by a long shot, so that is reason enough for him to not get a vote from me. The aroma of democrat bullshit is still fresh in my nose, so nobody they put up is getting my vote. 

I guess I'll stay home looking at tranny porn come election time.


----------



## Zaphod (Aug 28, 2012)

KelJu said:


> Politics aside, the entire Romney family has a history of animal abuse. I like animals more than people by a long shot, so that is reason enough for him to not get a vote from me. The aroma of democrat bullshit is still fresh in my nose, so nobody they put up is getting my vote.
> 
> I guess I'll stay home looking at tranny porn come election time.



There are more than two candidates.  One of the causes of the problems we currently face is that we tend to only vote for the two candidates the two major parties put up.


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 28, 2012)

oufinny said:


> Seriously, what happened to you?  Did you lose your job from some venture capital firm?  Stop watching political adds, you are looking less intelligent by the day and that is not the LittleWing I know.



so, i have to personally lose a job to not like the way he makes his money? should i be on methadone to not like the idea of my taxes paying junkies to stay high? bain capital is forcing a big methadone clinic up our asses here while we are trying to cap what we pay for for welfare methadone. they threatened lawsuits when they met resistance claiming the poor junkies are disabled. people not speaking out are the ones that look stupid.

"We regard an individual who takes no interest in public affairs not as harmless, but as useless." Pericles


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 28, 2012)

OpEdNews - Article: Body Bags and Child Torture: Mitt Romney's New Approach to Education

it's laughable that people think it's soooooo mean to say bad things about a guy that makes his money the way he does. 


An example of* Mitt Romney's fine Aspen education is Mount  Bachelor Academy in Oregon which was closed after an investigation revealed that students were required to engage in sexual rituals and other abuse. *    This was followed by more allegations of abuse from students and former students. See  http://online.wsj.com/article/AP16c969450d924f65bf8ba47fd8c0869a.html 
     Mt.  Bachelor Academy is but one of many Romney's Aspen Education Group's child abuse locations.       *The deaths have been mounting.*    Will the families of Sergey Blashchishen     (Media Release - SHERIFF 090529 - SERGEY BLASHCHISHEN - Sheriff recommends death be identified a homicide at Sagewalk (OR, Sagewalk))    who died in an Aspen program in Oregon and Mathew Myer    ( http://www.heal-online.org/killer092509.pdf ) who died in an Aspen program in Texas    and families of other Aspen victims get a warm fuzzy feeling if Mitt is elected    Commander-in-Chief.    16 year old Aaron Bacon claimed to be sick and Aspen accused him of faking his illness.    After 30 days of this "fake" illness, Aaron succumbed to death.    




if i was financially profiting from placed abusing and killing kids i'd sever my ties not just yell ka-ching.


----------



## Swiper (Aug 28, 2012)

if u won $20 million, who would  u want managing ur money?  Obama,  Romney or Gary Johnson?


----------



## blergs. (Aug 28, 2012)

They should be treated like that! 
Fuck her! and all of them!

Poor horses


----------



## LAM (Aug 28, 2012)

Swiper said:


> if u won $20 million, who would  u want managing ur money?  Obama,  Romney or Gary Johnson?



money is not value neutral, it promotes selfish behavior, hence the current economic status of the US...


----------



## IronAddict (Aug 28, 2012)

Swiper said:


> if u won $20 million, who would  u want managing ur money?  Obama,  Romney or Gary Johnson?



None of those fuckers!

Why would I pay them 10% so they can rob me.


----------



## Swiper (Aug 28, 2012)

IronAddict said:


> None of those fuckers!
> 
> Why would I pay them 10% so they can rob me.



it's a hypothetical question...   answer it


----------



## IronAddict (Aug 28, 2012)

^ Okay, not a hypothetical answer.

None of those fuckers! Why would I pay someone 10% to steal from me.

I'm very well versed in balancing my own checkbook and monitoring my own investments. 

Fuck them and this silly game, hypothetically.


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 28, 2012)

Swiper said:


> if u won $20 million, who would  u want managing ur money?  Obama,  Romney or Gary Johnson?



none of the above.


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 28, 2012)

and this is just lovely

Murray Energy Miners Allege They Had To Give Up Pay To Attend 'Mandatory' Romney Rally (AUDIO)

listen to the radio show.

Earlier this month, Mitt Romney was welcomed for a campaign event at the Century Mine in Beallsville, Ohio,  by hundreds of coal workers and their families. *Now many of the mine's  workers are saying they were forced to give up a day-worth of pay to  attend the event, and they feared they might be fired if they didn?t*, according to local news radio WWVA.

  The claims have been mostly denied by Rob Moore, Chief Financial  Officer of Murray Energy Company, which owns the mine. He acknowledges  that workers weren?t paid that day but says no one was made to attend  the event. Well, kind of. 
*"Our managers communicated to our workforce that the attendance at  the Romney event was mandatory, but no one was forced to attend,"* he told local news radio WWVA,  which has received several emails from workers claiming that the  company records names of workers that don't attend those types of  events. 

*The company's interest in having its employees show support for  Romney may be a result of its CEO's close ties with the presumptive  Republican nominee.*

wooooow fucking pathetic.


----------



## LAM (Aug 28, 2012)

Swiper said:


> it's a hypothetical question...   answer it



a country is not a business.  so if your implying that the person that could generate the most profits for you is the most suited you are dead wrong.  and the fact that US GDP has increased by a factor of 5.5 since 1980 is prof positive that simply increasing GDP does not mean there will be real income growth across the majority of the US workforce or even the upper 3 income quintiles.

based on your logic Warren Buffet or Bill Gates would be best suited to be POTUS as they make Romney look like starving Ethiopian on terms of wealth.


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 28, 2012)

speaking of that ^

 i just posted this

The Richest People in America - Forbes

 when told i'm just jealous of his wealth. he isn't even anywhere NEAR making the list.

he has SHY of a quarter of 1 billion i believe. chump change.


----------



## SFW (Aug 28, 2012)

^ negged for not being in the kitchen


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 28, 2012)

^ on thin ice


----------



## bio-chem (Aug 28, 2012)

LAM said:


> money is not value neutral, it promotes selfish behavior, hence the current economic status of the US...



Are you arguing for communism?


----------



## Swiper (Aug 28, 2012)

LAM said:


> a country is not a business.  so if your implying that the person that could generate the most profits for you is the most suited you are dead wrong.  and the fact that US GDP has increased by a factor of 5.5 since 1980 is prof positive that simply increasing GDP does not mean there will be real income growth across the majority of the US workforce or even the upper 3 income quintiles.
> 
> based on your logic Warren Buffet or Bill Gates would be best suited to be POTUS as they make Romney look like starving Ethiopian on terms of wealth.



i think you may have the wrong impression. I would NEVER want a president to run this country like a business. a business wants to grow, increase revenue, hire more employees ect... . I don't want govt to do any of that. I was just askin' who people who trust with their money. that's all. there's no catch.


----------



## bio-chem (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## LAM (Aug 28, 2012)

Swiper said:


> i think you may have the wrong impression. I would NEVER want a president to run this country like a business. a business wants to grow, increase revenue, hire more employees ect... . I don't want govt to do any of that. I was just askin' who people who trust with their money. that's all. there's no catch.



as i stated before US GDP has increased by a factor of 5.5 in the last 30 years.  and lots of employees were hired, they just live in other country's where the standard of living is less expense as are the wages they require.  since it's inception in the mid 1800's as world governments started to make the transition from mercantilism to capitalism, the basis for company owners to increase profits which leads to excess capital has always been the extreme exploitation of labor starting with slavery in the american's, caribbean, etc. 

the OECD country's that have the lowest trade union density also have the highest rates of inequality with the exception of one country Korea.  Korea being the only one that has not adopted neo-liberalism.

*the main points of neoliberalism includes*:

* The rule of the market ? freedom for capital, goods and services, where the market is self-regulating    allowing the ?trickle down? notion of wealth distribution. It also includes the deunionizing of labor forces and removals of any impediments to capital mobility, such as regulations. The freedom is from the state, or   government.

*  Reducing public expenditure for social services, such as health and education, by the government
*  Deregulation, to allow market forces to act as a self-regulating mechanism
*  Privatization of public enterprise (things from water to even the internet)
*  Changing perceptions of public and community good to individualism and individual responsibility.


U.S. Firms Add Jobs, but Mostly Overseas 
U.S. Multinationals Add Jobs, but Mostly Abroad - WSJ.com


The 2009 Strategic Outsourcing Conference:
Maximizing Outsourcing Strategies in Challenging Times
http://www.conference-board.org/pdf_free/TCB_CK-009_StratOutsourcing.pdf


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 28, 2012)

anyone paying attention to the how big is a trillion video realizes the importance of keeping china happy with us...

China Slams Romney for 'Pugnacious' Policies - NYTimes.com


HONG KONG "The Republican Party was still battening down its hatches  against Tropical Storm Isaac *when Hurricane China began to lash Mitt  Romney and the party's proposed policies on Asia.
*
*The principal attack came through an editorial  on Monday in China Daily, the state-run newspaper, which called Mr.  Romney's policies "an outdated manifestation of a Cold War mentality"  that "endorses the 'China threat' theory and focuses on containing  China's rise."


*


----------



## LAM (Aug 29, 2012)

they are just salty there is no foreseeable way to lure China into a debt trap besides the fact that communist China is the biggest lender on the planet and the "capitalist" US is a borrower and totally in debt, all of their own doing.

it's also hilarious to here the GOP complain about the exact things that the US had done to others....


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 29, 2012)

if Romney wins do you think it's possibly they will say, "how about NO" when we want to borrow more and more? 


"As China and the US both have a stake in peace and stability in the Asia-Pacific region, *any responsible politician would refrain from making recommendations that might turn the two countries into rivals, rather than partners.  *

As to Romney's suggestion that the US step up arms sales to Taiwan,* it lays bare his ignorance of the fundamentals of Sino-US ties, as this is the most sensitive issue between the two countries. US arms sales to Taiwan have thrown bilateral ties off balance several times in the past. It requires political vision as well as profound knowledge of Sino-US relations as a whole, to make sensible policy recommendations about what are widely recognized as the most important bilateral ties in the world. Romney apparently lacks both."
*


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 29, 2012)

[h=1]SECRET TAPE OF MITT ROMNEY TALKING ABOUT BUYING A SLAVE LABOR CAMP BACK IN BAIN[/h]


SECRET TAPE OF MITT ROMNEY TALKING ABOUT BUYING A SLAVE LABOR CAMP BACK IN BAIN DAYS. - YouTube


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 29, 2012)

There goes Romney's hope for getting the Latin vote.


----------



## jay_steel (Aug 29, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> mitt romney claims he created 100,000 jobs. i really don't care what he did for the chinese...



And Obama created more jobs lol. He outsourced our entire stimulus package over seas. WTF lost all most 8 trillion $ WTF CUT the defense budget WTF... Guess what gets cut when they cut defense.... MILITARY MEMBERS.... How they hell can you sleep at night when you send people who have served for 16 years in the military, bleed on the battle field, and sacrificed EVERY thing and now are being sent home from budget cuts. Thanks Obama... I was a counselor in the Navy while on shore duty, I was forced to separate 200 members this last year from Lemoore. A SMALL base and keep in mind I was only responsible for the duty of 8 commands. 8 commands cut 200 sailors due to budget cuts. Granted some of them had less then desirable evals, but that does not constitutes sending troops home because of your failures as a president to take care of our budget.

Also Obama gave the contract to rebuilt the Golden Gate bridge to the Chinese. lol Romney outsources because it is needed... Ask any businessman we can not afford to have America build our products. At least Romney does not fly the fucking chinese to come in and rebuild our country. The problem with America IS NOT out sourcing. WE have to outsource... HAVE to, we cut outsourcing its going to cut political ties with many countries. It is going to cause China to start charging use 4x the amount of money for every thing else we purchase. The problem is WE DO NOT export. 

If the ignorant democrats would allow us to drill for oil and export and sale it we would make $$$. Instead we allow other countries to drill in the gulf of mexico and buy that oil from them...


----------



## jay_steel (Aug 29, 2012)

Obama does not deserve another chance in the whitehouse he has proved he is a failure on so many counts. He is only in for him self period. He is not in for the good of the country. The entire country told him we do not want socialist healthcare. What does he do... He passes it... Then what does he do... Gives a communist speech. 
"you didnt build that business, some one else did, you didn't become successful some one else did that for you" we all know hes referring to himself and the government. He is just trying to be a rock star so his name goes down in history with destroying America. He has done FAR worse for this country then Bush. 

Bush never promised he would pull troops out and what does Obama do keep us in there fighting a fight that he promised he would stop... Then RUIN our relationship with foreign allies. We are a laughing stock in the world right now with our allies, our enemies love us more then they do right now.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Aug 29, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> OpEdNews - Article: Body Bags and Child Torture: Mitt Romney's New Approach to Education
> 
> it's laughable that people think it's soooooo mean to say bad things about a guy that makes his money the way he does.
> 
> ...



  Now Romney is a child murderer/torturer!   It just keeps getting better.  Hey, I heard that a man who once cut Obama's grass was a registered sex offender!  How could you possibly vote for a man that supports child sexual abuse with his own $!?!?!?


----------



## hoyle21 (Aug 29, 2012)

He should have cut the military more.   The government hand out is over, let them get civilian jobs.


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 29, 2012)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Now Romney is a child murderer/torturer!   It just keeps getting better.  Hey, I heard that a man who once cut Obama's grass was a registered sex offender!  How could you possibly vote for a man that supports child sexual abuse with his own $!?!?!?




he makes money off the aspen schools. huge difference.


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 29, 2012)

i'm SURE everyone shitting on Obama could have done a much better job.


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 29, 2012)

Mitt Romney Getting Dirty Money Breaking News - Greg Palast - YouTube

why do men like Singer want Romney to win so bad?


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 29, 2012)

Mitt Romney's latest plan is to ship poor American's to China where they will work 120 hours a week for pennies a day. Workers will have the wonderful accommodation of a bunk in a small cubicle with attached toilet. These work camps will have to take security precautions to prevent people breaking into these places in order to be slaves.


----------



## LAM (Aug 29, 2012)

jay_steel said:


> And Obama created more jobs lol. He outsourced our entire stimulus package over seas. WTF lost all most 8 trillion $ WTF CUT the defense budget WTF... Guess what gets cut when they cut defense.... MILITARY MEMBERS.... How they hell can you sleep at night when you send people who have served for 16 years in the military, bleed on the battle field, and sacrificed EVERY thing and now are being sent home from budget cuts. Thanks Obama... I was a counselor in the Navy while on shore duty, I was forced to separate 200 members this last year from Lemoore. A SMALL base and keep in mind I was only responsible for the duty of 8 commands. 8 commands cut 200 sailors due to budget cuts. Granted some of them had less then desirable evals, but that does not constitutes sending troops home because of your failures as a president to take care of our budget.
> 
> Also Obama gave the contract to rebuilt the Golden Gate bridge to the Chinese. lol Romney outsources because it is needed... Ask any businessman we can not afford to have America build our products. At least Romney does not fly the fucking chinese to come in and rebuild our country. The problem with America IS NOT out sourcing. WE have to outsource... HAVE to, we cut outsourcing its going to cut political ties with many countries. It is going to cause China to start charging use 4x the amount of money for every thing else we purchase. The problem is WE DO NOT export.
> 
> If the ignorant democrats would allow us to drill for oil and export and sale it we would make $$$. Instead we allow other countries to drill in the gulf of mexico and buy that oil from them...



it helps if you actually look at the data:

*total debt in 1896 was 2.5B*
http://www.treasurydirect.gov/govt/r...opdm011869.pdf

*90 years later it was 935B in Jan of 1981*
ftp://ftp.publicdebt.treas.gov/opd/opdm011981.pdf

*after 8 years of supply-side economics under Reagan total treasury debt at was 2.6T
the annual budget deficit was 78B when he took over and 152B when he left*
ftp://ftp.publicdebt.treas.gov/opd/opdm011989.pdf

*and after 4 years of GHWB total treasury debt at was 4.1T
the annual budget deficit was 152B when he took over and 255B when he left*
ftp://ftp.publicdebt.treas.gov/opd/opdm011993.pdf

*and after 8 years of Clinton total treasury debt at was 5.7T
the annual budget deficit was 255B when he took over and 128B when he left*
ftp://ftp.publicdebt.treas.gov/opd/opds012001.pdf

*and after 8 years of supply side economics under GWB it was 12T
the annual budget deficit was 128B when he took over and 1.4T when he left*
http://www.treasurydirect.gov/govt/r...opds112009.pdf

*and after 4 years of Obama it is 15.8T
the annual budget deficit was 1.4T when he took over and in 2012 estimated at 1.3T*
http://www.treasurydirect.gov/govt/r...opds072012.pdf

Table 1.1?Summary of Receipts, Outlays, and Surpluses or Deficits (-): 1789?2017
http://www.whitehouse.gov/sites/defa...s/hist01z1.xls


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 29, 2012)

slavery, it's greeeeeattttttt!


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 29, 2012)

LAM said:


> it helps if you actually look at the data:
> 
> *total debt in 1896 was 2.5B*
> http://www.treasurydirect.gov/govt/r...opdm011869.pdf
> ...





Young GWB spent money like a drunk monkey.


----------



## LAM (Aug 29, 2012)

jay_steel said:


> And Obama created more jobs lol. He outsourced our entire stimulus package over seas. WTF lost all most 8 trillion $ WTF CUT the defense budget WTF... Guess what gets cut when they cut defense.... MILITARY MEMBERS.... How they hell can you sleep at night when you send people who have served for 16 years in the military, bleed on the battle field, and sacrificed EVERY thing and now are being sent home from budget cuts. Thanks Obama... I was a counselor in the Navy while on shore duty, I was forced to separate 200 members this last year from Lemoore. A SMALL base and keep in mind I was only responsible for the duty of 8 commands. 8 commands cut 200 sailors due to budget cuts. Granted some of them had less then desirable evals, but that does not constitutes sending troops home because of your failures as a president to take care of our budget.
> 
> Also Obama gave the contract to rebuilt the Golden Gate bridge to the Chinese. lol Romney outsources because it is needed... Ask any businessman we can not afford to have America build our products. At least Romney does not fly the fucking chinese to come in and rebuild our country. The problem with America IS NOT out sourcing. WE have to outsource... HAVE to, we cut outsourcing its going to cut political ties with many countries. It is going to cause China to start charging use 4x the amount of money for every thing else we purchase. The problem is WE DO NOT export.
> 
> If the ignorant democrats would allow us to drill for oil and export and sale it we would make $$$. Instead we allow other countries to drill in the gulf of mexico and buy that oil from them...



* the GOP hasn't passed a balanced budget since Eisenhower in 55-56

* Outsourcing began in the 70's by the Trilateral Commission (US, UK and Japan) to boost corporate profits and help to fight inflation, etc.

* there is nothing that US manufactures make that other country's can't make in their own factories.  the rest of the world caught up to the US and other country's in the west in the 60's and 70's

* the steel and design of the Golden Gate bridge is being done by China that deal was closed about 5 years ago and the labor is being performed by Americans and it has nothing to do with Obama it's a capital project of the state of CA.


*  Texas, FL VA, NC and GA are the highest ranking red states in terms of GDP with national ranks of #2, #9, #10 and #11.  in terms of per capita income they rank #26, #27, #38 and #39.  care to explain how this works?


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 29, 2012)

that's a lot of jobs.


----------



## NVRBDR (Aug 29, 2012)

> LAM said:
> 
> 
> > * the GOP hasn't passed a balanced budget since Eisenhower in 55-56
> ...


----------



## troubador (Aug 29, 2012)

I hope they turn that horse into glue.


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 29, 2012)

i'm sure Romney would have if there was enough money in it. unfortunately there wasn't, so he tried to sell it for dressage even tho it was a glue quality horse. that's the whole point


----------



## bio-chem (Aug 29, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> i'm SURE everyone shitting on Obama could have done a much better job.



We couldn't have done worse


----------



## bio-chem (Aug 29, 2012)

Damn, the shit is getting deep in here. I'm surprised LW that you believe some of the horse shit you are posting.


----------



## oufinny (Aug 29, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> that's a lot of jobs.



Its called communism and 1.5 billion people.  WTF do you think that country was going to do, remain an agrarian society?  This is getting so ridiculous.


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 29, 2012)

bio-chem said:


> Damn, the shit is getting deep in here. I'm surprised LW that you believe some of the horse shit you are posting.



do you really think his billionaire backers are trying to buy him the presidency to make life better for you? talk about horse shit.


----------



## hoyle21 (Aug 29, 2012)

Obama has billionaire backers as well.   We're just fucked either way LW.


----------



## oufinny (Aug 29, 2012)

LW you are starting to sound as bad as the people who say the world will end if O'Bama is elected again. The attitude you present is the embodiment of what the divide and scare campaign we are seeing from Barry.


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 29, 2012)

if a person can't read some of the undisputed acts that give us a crystal clear view of Romney's character and realize what he is.... they need to take the short bus to go vote.


----------



## troubador (Aug 29, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> do you really think his billionaire backers are trying to buy him the presidency to make life better for you? talk about horse shit.



I agree with this part but also with hoyle21. Don't vote for either of those bastards.


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 29, 2012)

the more i see about Ron paul the more i like him... 

and this was total bs

2012 Election RIGGED - This is going Viral - YouTube

fishy as hell


----------



## IronAddict (Aug 29, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> Young GWB spent money like a drunk monkey.



So did the dry drunk!


----------



## bio-chem (Aug 29, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> if a person can't read some of the undisputed acts that give us a crystal clear view of Romney's character and realize what he is.... they need to take the short bus to go vote.


while sitting next to the individuals swallowing the shit Obama spews, and smiling because obama will make everything better?

comparing character give me romney everyday of the week and twice on sunday.


----------



## IronAddict (Aug 29, 2012)

bio-chem said:


> while sitting next to the individuals swallowing the shit Obama spews, and smiling because obama will make everything better?
> 
> comparing character give me romney everyday of the week and twice on sunday.



Fucking platitudes. romney couldn't buy any character, which is why he wont become president for fucks sake. And which is why he chose ryan. Or did he ? 

We know these republicants take threir turn.


----------



## IronAddict (Aug 29, 2012)

bio-chem said:


> while sitting next to the individuals swallowing the shit Obama spews, and smiling because obama will make everything better?
> 
> comparing character give me romney everyday of the week and twice on sunday.



You remember me, phuqer ?


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Aug 30, 2012)

Yes, Clinton couldn't do too much damage after the republicans took over the congress during his first term.  Thank god for that as we avoided Hillary's socialized medicine.  In a few more months, we have a very good chance of getting rid of Obama's disasterous plan also.


Anyhoo, LW is right.  Mitt Romney is going to enslave you and eat your children.  He worships satan, tortures horses and children, and he's going to put poor people in death camps.  You were warned.


----------



## hoyle21 (Aug 30, 2012)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Yes, Clinton couldn't do too much damage after the republicans took over the congress during his first term.  Thank god for that as we avoided Hillary's socialized medicine.  In a few more months, we have a very good chance of getting rid of Obama's disasterous plan also.



funny you should bring Hillary care up.   Do you remember the republican counter proposal at the time?   It was an individual mandate and looked a lot like Obamacare.


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 30, 2012)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Yes, Clinton couldn't do too much damage after the republicans took over the congress during his first term.  Thank god for that as we avoided Hillary's socialized medicine.  In a few more months, we have a very good chance of getting rid of Obama's disasterous plan also.
> 
> 
> Anyhoo, LW is right.  Mitt Romney is going to enslave you and eat your children.  He worships satan, tortures horses and children, and he's going to put poor people in death camps.  You were warned.



Finally, someone else sees through this guy.  I just reeeely don't like him. Politicians are pretty much all slugs but he is extra slippery. 

If it just came out in the news that some church was rubbing children's private areas everyone would be outraged. No one said a single word about the personal testimonies of kids who felt violated after having their privates touched in Mormon ceremonies. 

Or that the Mormons were responsible for Sept 11. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







                     On  Sept. 11, 1857, a Mormon militia in southern Utah seized a wagon train  from Arkansas and brutally murdered 120 people. Soon after, records of  the event were destroyed and Mormon leaders attempted a cover-up. 

Turley and his co-authors confirm the story's basic framework: a  Mormon militia from Cedar City, Utah, attacked a wagon train from  Arkansas in a grassy valley known as Mountain Meadows. The two groups of  settlers fired on each other for four days. Then, on Sept. 11, the  Mormon group tricked the besieged, thirsty and terrorized Arkansans into  leaving their circle of wagons. 

                                          The men  marched out first, and each was joined by a member of the Mormon  militia, walking side by side. The women and children followed, some  riding in wagons. A militia leader suddenly shouted "halt," and his  followers turned and shot the Arkansas men point-blank.

Others  from the militia chased, clubbed, knifed and shot the women and  children, some while pleading for their lives. Only those too young to  bear witness were spared.


the last candidate i hated this much was young George W. Bush... look how that turned out


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 30, 2012)

MORMON SHOOTERS AND CLUBBERS - Mormon Massacre Participants - Iron County Militia


BRIGHAM YOUNG, ordered the Massacre.
The LDS Church
has knowingly sponsored, endorsed, and forever immortalized this butcher into history. 
These Mormon's, dressed as Indians, robbed the dead stripping them of their clothing, leaving them naked in the meadow for the* vultures*.
The Jewelry and gold was taken to Brigham Young, in Salt Lake City and deposited in the LDS Church Treasury.
The clothing and other items were taken to the Cedar City Ward Tithing room.
Then the LDS Church placed a MORMON MOMUMENT over the Victims gravesite without a Christian Cross.
In 1858 BRIGHAM YOUNG received a presidential pardon for his part in the atrocities at Mountain Meadows from President Buchanan.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Aug 30, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> Finally, someone else sees through this guy.  I just reeeely don't like him. Politicians are pretty much all slugs but he is extra slippery.
> 
> If it just came out in the news that some church was rubbing children's private areas everyone would be outraged. No one said a single word about the personal testimonies of kids who felt violated after having their privates touched in Mormon ceremonies.



Methinks you are getting the mormon church confused with the catholic church.  It is the catholic church that embraces touching little boys' peckers.



> Or that the Mormons were responsible for Sept 11.



No, that was the Israelis.  It's already been proven.



> On  Sept. 11, 1857, a Mormon militia in southern Utah seized a wagon train  from Arkansas and brutally murdered 120 people. Soon after, records of  the event were destroyed and Mormon leaders attempted a cover-up.
> 
> Turley and his co-authors confirm the story's basic framework: a  Mormon militia from Cedar City, Utah, attacked a wagon train from  Arkansas in a grassy valley known as Mountain Meadows. The two groups of  settlers fired on each other for four days. Then, on Sept. 11, the  Mormon group tricked the besieged, thirsty and terrorized Arkansans into  leaving their circle of wagons.
> 
> ...



I think you have a personal crisis going on.  You hate him because he represents the stereotypical greedy rich wall street fat cat, yet he's so handsome that everytime you see his image on TV, you can't help but fantasize about wild passionate sex with him.  You wrote some great stories in the IM contest.  How bout a LW/Mitt roll in the hay story for us!


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 30, 2012)

at this point this is just plain fun.


----------



## IronAddict (Aug 30, 2012)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Methinks you are getting the mormon church confused with the catholic church.  It is the catholic church that embraces touching little boys' peckers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Any further proof the right is full of shit is not necessary!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Aug 30, 2012)

Yes it is!  This is what's buggin' you.  Tell me you wouldn't like to get into these shorts.


----------



## IronAddict (Aug 30, 2012)

No thanx, the magic underwear wipe away all the shit and cum stains. 

Except the one wearing them.


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 30, 2012)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Yes it is!  This is what's buggin' you.  Tell me you wouldn't like to get into these shorts.



not my type at all


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 30, 2012)

in fact, if i wanted to start a list of men with infinitely more sex appeal than Mittens we could start with Peter Dinklage... it would be a very long list.


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 30, 2012)

speaking of underwear.... that 50 shades book is such a hit underwear sales are booming. i started reading it and it is boring as hell. my son just started high school which means i have a lot more free time. maybe i should get writing. 

Wannabee Christian Grey's turn 50 shades of red in the lingerie department as sales of underwear rocket 63% | Mail Online 

i found the book boring and didn't read much so i thought this

[h=1]Sales of female underwear rocket 63% as men emulate Christian Grey...[/h]
meant the men were wearing them. lol oops
​


----------



## LAM (Aug 30, 2012)

who in the hell is Christian Grey?


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 30, 2012)

Fifty Shades of Grey - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

a fictional character in some weird book causing a stir of wet panties.


----------



## bio-chem (Aug 30, 2012)

IronAddict said:


> You remember me, phuqer ?



No, should I?


----------



## bio-chem (Aug 30, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> Fifty Shades of Grey - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> a fictional character in some weird book causing a stir of wet panties.



seems you're finally speaking of something rational again. please continue.


----------



## IronAddict (Aug 30, 2012)

bio-chem said:


> No, should I?





Should you muther fucker...?

My dog is barking in her sleep. 

Bitch ass, and you have nothing on that bitch!


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 30, 2012)

bio-chem said:


> seems you're finally speaking of something rational again. please continue.



it doesn't surprise me you think Romney is a great guy.


----------



## bio-chem (Aug 30, 2012)

IronAddict said:


> Should you muther fucker...?
> 
> My dog is barking in her sleep.
> 
> Bitch ass, and you have nothing on that bitch!



Sorry dude. don't remember you. now go away while people with intelligence are talking.


----------



## bio-chem (Aug 30, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> it doesn't surprise me you think Romney is a great guy.



I don't remember saying he was a great guy.

But you didn't understand my last post apparently. I wanted you to continue speaking rationally again.


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 30, 2012)

bio-chem said:


> I don't remember saying he was a great guy.
> 
> But you didn't understand my last post apparently. I wanted you to continue speaking rationally again.



nice to see how Mormon men talk down to women. maybe you need to dig your undies out of your Mormon ass. they seem wedged in there pretty deep.


----------



## bio-chem (Aug 30, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> nice to see how Mormon men talk down to women. maybe you need to dig your undies out of your Mormon ass. they seem wedged in there pretty deep.


my boxers fit just fine thank you. where do you get such utter bullshit from? mormon men talking down to mormon women? mormon women are some of the strongest women I know. they are well educated, and are raised on pedestals in the LDS faith. never are they looked down upon, or treated inferior.


----------



## hoyle21 (Aug 30, 2012)

The Mormon faith is fucked up.   Those guys really believe some bullshit.


----------



## IronAddict (Aug 30, 2012)

bio-chem said:


> Sorry dude. don't remember you. now go away while people with intelligence are talking.



You're a bitch and everyone knows it. 

You think you can marginalize me bio bitch, you have nothing coming.

Take your ass to obedience school, you motha fuckin' bitch.

Like I said , jap. put 20 oz, gloves on me, bitch and i'll still knock you the fuck out. I'll make you see colors.....!

Phuquin jap!


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 30, 2012)

bio-chem said:


> my boxers fit just fine thank you. where do you get such utter bullshit from? mormon men talking down to mormon women? mormon women are some of the strongest women I know. they are well educated, and are raised on pedestals in the LDS faith. never are they looked down upon, or treated inferior.



ex mormons


Why Mormons Leave, by Sandra Tanner - YouTube

About : Sandra Tanner

Sandra was born January 14, 1941 in Salt Lake City, Utah, to Ivan and  Georgia McGee.  Her parents were married in the Salt Lake Temple. She  was baptized into the LDS Church in southern California when she was  eight years old.  She is a great-great-granddaughter of Brigham Young,  the second president of the Mormon Church.  Sandra's mother, Georgia  Young, is the daughter of Walter Young, son of Apostle Brigham Young,  Jr., who was the son of President Brigham Young.


----------



## IronAddict (Aug 30, 2012)

IronAddict said:


> You're a bitch and everyone knows it.
> 
> You think you can marginalize me bio bitch, you have nothing coming.
> 
> ...





And take your mother fucking ass ( literally) out of here you godamn mother fucker! you're a bitch in disguise, we all know this, you mother fucker. take your mormon ass and go fuck your little sister.


----------



## hoyle21 (Aug 30, 2012)

I don't know if he is a mother fucker or not, but LDS is certainly a cult.


----------



## IronAddict (Aug 30, 2012)

I gotta lot of more, jap.


Bring that shit, Bio.


----------



## bio-chem (Aug 30, 2012)

IronAddict said:


> You're a bitch and everyone knows it.
> 
> You think you can marginalize me bio bitch, you have nothing coming.
> 
> ...


Marginalize you? you do a pretty good job of marginalizing yourself.  Now go away, i'm pretty sure LW chose open chat to keep shit like you're pulling to a minimum. 

And stop pretending to be an internet tough guy fatty.


----------



## bio-chem (Aug 30, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> ex mormons
> 
> Sandra was born January 14, 1941 in Salt Lake City, Utah, to Ivan and  Georgia McGee.  Her parents were married in the Salt Lake Temple. She  was baptized into the LDS Church in southern California when she was  eight years old.  She is a great-great-granddaughter of Brigham Young,  the second president of the Mormon Church.  Sandra's mother, Georgia  Young, is the daughter of Walter Young, son of Apostle Brigham Young,  Jr., who was the son of President Brigham Young.


Anne Romney seems pretty happy with her choice of a mormon man. tell me LW. How have your husband/boyfriends treated you?


----------



## IronAddict (Aug 30, 2012)

bio-chem said:


> Marginalize you? you do a pretty good job of marginalizing yourself.  Now go away, i'm pretty sure LW chose open chat to keep shit like you're pulling to a minimum.
> 
> And stop pretending to be an internet tough guy fatty.



Cause you say so little worm of a person on the internet
I''ll fuck you up and your inbred siblings.

I see you never said anything about fucking your sister, bitch


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Aug 30, 2012)

I'm watching Mitt Romney walk out on the stage at the RNC right now!  My eyes are glazed over and I'm feeling such an intense rush of patriotism at this moment!  His chisled facial features and perfectly manicured black hair with gray temples is so friggin sexy.  I don't blame LW for being in such a crisis over this man right now.


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 30, 2012)

bio-chem said:


> Anne Romney seems pretty happy with her choice of a mormon man. tell me LW. How have your husband/boyfriends treated you?



they were human and fallible but could certainly argue with a woman without the stupid are you on the rag comment you pulled.


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 30, 2012)

GearsMcGilf said:


> I'm watching Mitt Romney walk out on the stage at the RNC right now!  My eyes are glazed over and I'm feeling such an intense rush of patriotism at this moment!  His chisled facial features and perfectly manicured black hair with gray temples is so friggin sexy.  I don't blame LW for being in such a crisis over this man right now.



ok i could maybe write a story of an orgy of four people. you and mitt pair up while me and tyrion lannister get down n dirty. my condolences on your boring evening.


----------



## bio-chem (Aug 30, 2012)

IronAddict said:


> Cause you say so little worm of a person on the internet
> I''ll fuck you up and your inbred siblings.
> 
> I see you never said anything about fucking your sister, bitch


----------



## IronAddict (Aug 30, 2012)

Ha! these mother fuckers wanna fuck  with me....

Just words mother fucker.

I'll  pull out your wind pipe and show you that mother fucker before you die bitch.


----------



## bio-chem (Aug 30, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> they were human and fallible but could certainly argue with a woman without the stupid are you on the rag comment you pulled.



Still smarting over that I see. grow up. you attack a man over his religion instead of focusing on the issues. don't hold others to standards you don't hold yourself to.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Aug 30, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> ok i could maybe write a story of an orgy of four people. you and mitt pair up while me and tyrion lannister get down n dirty. my condolences on your boring evening.




Nope!  You and Mitt.  If you want, you can throw Tyrion in there though.  If it will help though, you can have me getting down with Ann Romney, even though she is kinda old.  But, you'll need to be in on that also.


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 30, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> ok i could maybe write a story of an orgy of four people. you and mitt pair up while me and tyrion lannister get down n dirty. my condolences on your boring evening.



i honestly think peter dinklage would be the much better lay. i'm not even kidding.


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 30, 2012)

i wouldn't fuck Mitt for ALL his money. no way no how.


----------



## IronAddict (Aug 30, 2012)

bio-chem said:


> Still smarting over that I see. grow up. you attack a man over his religion instead of focusing on the issues. don't hold others to standards you don't hold yourself to.





Blah blah blah bitch. youre boring.


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 30, 2012)

all kidding aside though for a second. i hope everyone has a safe campaign. is it just me or does it really seem things have not been this ugly during an election for a long while?


----------



## bio-chem (Aug 30, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> i honestly think peter dinklage would be the much better lay. i'm not even kidding.



Anne seems to be smiling quite a bit. You seem to be really bitchy for an extended period of time


----------



## IronAddict (Aug 30, 2012)

bio-chem said:


> Anne seems to be smiling quite a bit. You seem to be really bitchy for an extended period of time





You're a stupid fucker... bitch.

And I never heard you say you never fucked r sister, bitch!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Aug 30, 2012)

IronAddict said:


> You're a stupid fucker... bitch.
> 
> And I never heard you say you never fucked r sister, bitch!



You guys need to take it out back, behind the IM warehouse and settle this like real men instead of talking smack like a coupla pussies.


----------



## IronAddict (Aug 30, 2012)

YOu want some too, bbpowderpuff,  you mother phuquin follower, see if I ever order from you.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Aug 30, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> all kidding aside though for a second. i hope everyone has a safe campaign. is it just me or does it really seem things have not been this ugly during an election for a long while?



IDK.  It is pretty fugly.  But, it was pretty ugly betwitch Bush n Kerry in '04 also.  I was actually pulling for Kerry at that time, even though he is a d-bag.  I was pissed at Bush/Cheney for bullshitting us into the Iraq war.


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 30, 2012)

bio-chem said:


> Anne seems to be smiling quite a bit. You seem to be really bitchy for an extended period of time



you get more ignorant every day.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Aug 30, 2012)

IronAddict said:


> YOu want some too, bbpowderpuff,  you mother phuquin follower, see if I ever order from you.



You talking to me fag?  I'll mop the cum and lube off of the clean thread floor with your faggoty self!


----------



## IronAddict (Aug 30, 2012)

I'm far from talking shit, now.
I'll back the shit up, meet me in any parking lot you desire.


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 30, 2012)

GearsMcGilf said:


> IDK.  It is pretty fugly.  But, it was pretty ugly betwitch Bush n Kerry in '04 also.  I was actually pulling for Kerry at that time, even though he is a d-bag.  I was pissed at Bush/Cheney for bullshitting us into the Iraq war.



i think they are all brave men for even daring to put themselves out there and piss so many people off. they become so rabid with each other that it can be fun to get in the bear growling spirit of things but truthfully, for the sake of their families wives etc, i hope during and after the elections shit stays sane. no way would i put myself out there like that.


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 30, 2012)

GearsMcGilf said:


> You talking to me fag?  I'll mop the cum and lube off of the clean thread floor with your faggoty self!



he's talking to bio-chem. the cheap shots at a woman hasn't impressed him at all and there's a history there bio is choosing to forget.

people here tend to remember how they were treated and by who when they arrive here.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Aug 30, 2012)

IronAddict said:


> I'm far from talking shit, now.
> I'll back the shit up, meet me in any parking lot you desire.



It's on then!  I'll be in the Citgo parking lot, down the street from your trailer in 15 minutes.  And, I'm gonna make you my bitch!


----------



## IronAddict (Aug 30, 2012)

GearsMcGilf said:


> You talking to me fag?  I'll mop the cum and lube off of the clean thread floor with your faggoty self!




kay! Now i'm talking  you  fag. you couldn't lift my sack off the ground, bitch. Your a follower, is that all you got wussie.I'll see you in hell,bitch!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Aug 30, 2012)

IronAddict said:


> kay! Now i'm talking  you  fag. you couldn't lift my sack off the ground, bitch. Your a follower, is that all you got wussie.I'll see you in hell,bitch!



You don't sound like you even have a sack bitch!  I'm gonna cornhole you with no lube fag!


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 30, 2012)




----------



## GearsMcGilf (Aug 30, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> he's talking to bio-chem. the cheap shots at a woman hasn't impressed him at all and there's a history there bio is choosing to forget.
> 
> people here tend to remember how they were treated and by who when they arrive here.



You mean this forum is real life to some folks? lol  I just come here for the tranny pics and AP stories and to circle jerk with the crowd I've been CJing with for several years now.


----------



## bio-chem (Aug 30, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> he's talking to bio-chem. the cheap shots at a woman hasn't impressed him at all and there's a history there bio is choosing to forget.
> 
> people here tend to remember how they were treated and by who when they arrive here.



I'm not choosing to forget. I've 100% forgotten. he joined in 2008, and i've not been around here much these last few months. The only people I tend to remember are people I like. This guy obviously didn't make the cut. If someone would care to remind me why he is being such a little tool internet tough guy, i'd be happy to address him


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Aug 30, 2012)

bio-chem said:


> I'm not choosing to forget. I've 100% forgotten. he joined in 2008, and i've not been around here much these last few months. The only people I tend to remember are people I like. This guy obviously didn't make the cut. If someone would care to remind me why he is being such a little tool internet tough guy, i'd be happy to address him



Just meet us in the Citgo parking lot and we'll dp him.  We'll keep it up till he starts to like it.


----------



## IronAddict (Aug 30, 2012)

These followers wanna carry bios spit.
I got you follower, no character A hole.

And thats you gears,

Republicants, you wanna be affillited with these Dummis.


----------



## bio-chem (Aug 30, 2012)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Just meet us in the Citgo parking lot and we'll dp him.  We'll keep it up till he starts to like it.



He seems underage. Could be a sting.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Aug 30, 2012)

If he's underage, all the moar hotter.  I won't tell if you don't.


----------



## IronAddict (Aug 30, 2012)

You mother fuckers wanna talk shit!

You know in real life you mother fuckers know you couldnt do shit, you just wanna talk shit.

In real life, I'd stop your breathing.....


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Aug 30, 2012)

You're an impressive internet tough guy.  I bet you live in your parent's basement.


----------



## bio-chem (Aug 30, 2012)

IronAddict said:


> You mother fuckers wanna talk shit!
> 
> You know in real life you mother fuckers know you couldnt do shit, you just wanna talk shit.
> 
> In real life, I'd stop your breathing.....



congrats dude. you've effectively killed the thread.

so do you care to jog my memory about why you hold this butt hurt grudge to an individual who can't remember who the fuck you are?


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Aug 30, 2012)

ironaddict said:


> you mother fuckers wanna talk shit!
> 
> You know in real life you mother fuckers know you couldnt do shit, you just wanna talk shit.
> 
> In real life, i'd stop your breathing.....



^ lol


----------



## IronAddict (Aug 30, 2012)

Fuck you gears, you wanna talk shit to me and rep me, loser.

I'll fuck and yours

and your bitch of a mother too.


----------



## IronAddict (Aug 30, 2012)

hypo_glycemic said:


> ^ lol



you too.


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Aug 30, 2012)

IronAddict said:


> you too.



what did I do?.. Lol


----------



## IronAddict (Aug 30, 2012)

Fuck all of you bitches... 

You couldn't even lift my third leg, bitches.


----------



## IronAddict (Aug 30, 2012)

What is that 1, 2, 3 of you little bitches.


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Aug 30, 2012)

IronAddict said:


> Fuck all of you bitches...
> 
> You couldn't even lift my third leg, bitches.


----------



## IronAddict (Aug 30, 2012)

Hey gears, the only fag here takes it up the keister is you and your boyfriend bio. 


Never mind this political shit, dummy, and that includes your butt buddy bio.


----------



## troubador (Aug 30, 2012)

This thread is classy. No wonder IM attracts so many intellectuals.


----------



## IronAddict (Aug 30, 2012)

I  know, Troub.

It takes 3 to gang  up on me.

I've had worse odds in real life, and  you know what,I won.


----------



## D-Lats (Aug 30, 2012)




----------



## bio-chem (Aug 30, 2012)

IronAddict said:


> I  know, Troub.
> 
> It takes 3 to gang  up on me.
> 
> I've had worse odds in real life, and  you know what,I won.



dude, seriously. wtf is wrong with you? where did i wrong you? you came out of nowhere talking shit in this thread.


----------



## D-Lats (Aug 30, 2012)

bio-chem said:


> dude, seriously. wtf is wrong with you? where did i wrong you? you came out of nowhere talking shit in this thread.


About to be negged for extreme gayness!


----------



## IronAddict (Aug 30, 2012)

bio-chem said:


> dude, seriously. wtf is wrong with you? where did i wrong you? you came out of nowhere talking shit in this threa
> .
> Bio, that's cool. youre consistant. remember when I joined this phuqer and dogged me.?
> 
> thats all


----------



## D-Lats (Aug 30, 2012)

Hi, you have received -71982 reputation points from bio-chem.
Reputation was given for *this* post.

Comment:
For negging with a cock in your mouth

Regards,
bio-chem

Note: This is an automated message.



Oh really? I actually have a cock in my hand son. Your girls tits in my mouth. She says your a fag


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 30, 2012)

sorry bio i was watching a little something the canadians put together about a gruesome little bit of revenge and robbery under the bs guise of Mormon blood atonement back in the day


you guys.... jeeze don't be so mean... bio chem was having fun taking cheap shots at a girl before you started picking on him. now he wants me to "regulate my own thread" so he can get back to it.


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 31, 2012)

Bill Maher exposes Mormon religion - YouTube


----------



## IronAddict (Aug 31, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> Bill Maher exposes Mormon religion - YouTube



Bravo, babe!


----------



## IronAddict (Aug 31, 2012)

My PTSD keeps me up for days upon days...

What's your guys excuses ?


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 31, 2012)

a night owl that doesn't know enough to go to bed no matter what dawn is bringing.


----------



## LAM (Aug 31, 2012)

IronAddict said:


> My PTSD keeps me up for days upon days...
> 
> What's your guys excuses ?



PTSD and other assorted drugs and then the boredom.


----------

